# GeoXPlanet now available at Sourceforge.net



## rocket357 (Sep 10, 2007)

The project I linked a while back (the one that plots active tcp/ip connections in XEarth/XPlanet) has been hosted by sourceforge.net and is currently available for download:

*sourceforge.net/projects/geoxplanet/


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

really a nice work @rocket357.hope i can try this sometime later.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2007)

Good work there 
now i can also my desktop as mission critical control room

but just three donwloads is sad


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 11, 2007)

@Praka123:

Thanks, man.  Let me know if you do try it out how it works for you.

@Gary4gar:

I'm listing it as "alpha" state because honestly, I haven't tested it against every distro out there.  And you have to keep in mind that I just uploaded the 0.1 release less than 48 hours ago (I posted at LinuxQuestions.org and then here immediately after I uploaded it) =P   I consider this to be somewhat of "specialty" software (eyecandy is eyecandy, guaranteed, but if you look at the eyecandy provided by infra_red_dude's project, you'll notice it has a LOT more "flair" to it than GeoXPlanet)...and besides, this isn't a contest heh.

Thanks for your interest, guys!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

awesome work rocket. so finally you put it up 

downloading it...........


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a list of TO DO's that was quite long...all having to do with this project.  I told a friend of mine about it, and he downloaded it, studied the code, and wrote up a patch that will open the platform list up quite a bit (writing that code was #3 on my TO DO list).  

If you run Windows, or *BSD, or Solaris, or whatever, it should work when I get Version 0.2+ out (developer discussion going on currently about what version should be next...guess I set a bad precedent by going with 0.1 and following that immediately with 0.2...I should've followed with 0.1.1 or whatever).  I personally think the project will hit "stable" before we get to 1.0 even if we go with 0.3, 0.4, etc...but the other dev on the team is concerned...

Anyhow, be looking for 0.2.x or 0.3 tonight, as I have plans to integrate all of the new code and push out a new release (Windows/BSD support + better database integration + a few optimizations).

And just so you know, infra_red_dude, I saw that you took over Mac4Lin, and it "inspired" me to give it a shot and see if my project would get accepted...so thanks!  =)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> I had a list of TO DO's that was quite long...all having to do with this project.  I told a friend of mine about it, and he downloaded it, studied the code, and wrote up a patch that will open the platform list up quite a bit (writing that code was #3 on my TO DO list).


you haf done a pretty good job in documentation. i read it!!  the version, is already 0.2...coooool...



			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> And just so you know, infra_red_dude, I saw that you took over Mac4Lin, and it "inspired" me to give it a shot and see if my project would get accepted...so thanks!  =)


hope it inspires more ppl to contribuit to the OSS movement!


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 13, 2007)

Version 0.3 is out now (the code has received quite a bit of functionality enhancement over the past 2-3 days), and this one is multi-platform (BSD/Windows/etc...). Running on Windows is not quite up to par with running on Linux (a few path issues), but it's useable.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2007)

downloaded the latest release( a alpha tester here)

well i simply ran by

```
./GeoXPlanet.py 
Reading the config file... Searching for database modules...please wait
unexpected EOF while parsing (<string>, line 1)
No module named psycopg2
No module named psycopg
No suitable database module was found!
Done reading config file
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Adding xx.xx.xx.xx from cache!
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Adding xx.xx.xx.xx from cache!
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Adding xx.xx.xx.xx from cache!
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Adding xx.xx.xx.xx from cache!
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Adding xx.xx.xx.xx from cache!
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.xx
deleting xx.xx.xx.xx
Performing lookup on xx.xx.xx.x
```


its not working for me!


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 13, 2007)

Strange...it should try to use online lookup before database lookup.  Perhaps I uploaded an incorrect GeoXPlanet.conf?

Edit - There were two problems with the uploaded package.  One had to do with the Windows modifications interfering with Linux, and the other was an incorrect setting in GeoXPlanet.conf (useDatabase should default to "False", but it was set to "True")

Thanks for pointing it out, gary4gar.

GeoXPlanet-0.3.1 is available with the Windows/Linux fix and with a *correct* GeoXPlanet.conf file.

Edit #2 - When you say "it's not working for me", do you mean it isn't performing lookups, or it isn't plotting the locations in XPlanet/XEarth?  Given the output, it appears to be performing lookups...so if you know for a fact it isn't performing lookups, please let me know!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Strange...it should try to use online lookup before database lookup.  Perhaps I uploaded an incorrect GeoXPlanet.conf?
> 
> Edit - There were two problems with the uploaded package.  One had to do with the Windows modifications interfering with Linux, and the other was an incorrect setting in GeoXPlanet.conf (useDatabase should default to "False", but it was set to "True")
> 
> ...


You guess it right its looking up & but does not plot anything

will test version 0.3.1 now

[edit]

still the same problem rocket
it does look up but does not map anything


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

great work dude. Thumbs up 2 u !!!!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

firewall?@gary?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 14, 2007)

rocket, even i'm facing some problems.

i haf both xearch and xplanet installed. i edit some paths in gnome.sh and its works fine (xplanet as the desktop background). but on running ur script, it doesn't proceed to the 2nd step. its stuck at first: Reading the config file... Done reading config file

thats it... won't go further. upon breaking it (ctrl C), it gives this msg: Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./GeoXPlanet.py", line 254, in <module>
    time.sleep(delay)
KeyboardInterrupt

i'm clueless.....


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 14, 2007)

gary4gar:  do you have xearth/xplanet pointing to the correct markerfile?  Check the README that comes with it...towards the bottom there's an example command to make xearth/xplanet plot with the markerfile...(also, if you run GeoXPlanet on Windows, be aware that there are known issues!)

infra_red_dude: it does that until you connect to something.  Try connecting to aol/msn/yahoo/whatever or surfing to a website while it's running and see if it spits out "Performing lookup on <ip address>"  If it still doesn't, then something's wrong, and I'd like more info (if you could).

Thanks guys, for testing!  Let me know if you have any other problems...

Edit - if you're having issues with plotting, please check to see if there's a file called "markerFile.txt" in your GeoXPlanet-<version> folder.  If there IS, then look at the contents of it.  If it contains something *other than* a line such as:

"32.447 -93.845 "Home" align=above color=0xffffff"

Then it's doing what it's supposed to (this project just generates the markerfile!).  If it IS generating that file and it's still not plotting the points, then please set "titles=True" in GeoXPlanet.conf and make sure your XPlanet/XEarth is pointing at the GeoXPlanet-<version>/markerFile.txt markerfile.  Until I write the code to allow for the marker file to reside *outside* of the GeoXPlanet directory, you'll have to use that location (usually $HOME/GeoXPlanet-<version>/markerFile.txt).  Currently the project writes the markerfile to the GeoXPlanet directory!

I'll post more as the codebase evolves (particularly when you can place the markerfile wherever you want!)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 14, 2007)

oh stupid me! 

it works like a charm, Jon!


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude: Is it plotting in XPlanet, too?  Just curious...I want to make sure that part is working right...

Edit - the README is available on sourceforge now...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah, i'm using it on xplanet only. not xearth


----------



## vish786 (Sep 14, 2007)

How to use it. 
installed both xplanet/xearth also.
command : geoplanet.py
 error: command not found.

and i didnt see any windows related files in downloaded files, then how can it run in win


----------



## mehulved (Sep 14, 2007)

In Installation section of README, I can't find anything about making the GeoXPlanet.py file as executable. And the file wasn't executable too. I extracted the tarball with

```
sudo tar xjpvf GeoXPlanet-0.3.1.tar.bz2
```
A small quirk but it may confuse new users.


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 15, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> How to use it.
> installed both xplanet/xearth also.
> command : geoplanet.py
> error: command not found.
> ...


The project is coded in Python.  You need to have Python installed for it to run (Python runs on Windows, Linux, *BSD, etc...).  If you do have Python installed the underlying OS doesn't matter (other than paths for finding file names, availability of certain tools outside of Python, a very few Python internals, etc...)

What you need to do is this:

If you're on Windows, download GeoXPlanet-0.3.1.zip, if you're on *nix, download the GeoXPlanet-0.3.1.tar.bz2.  *These archives are EXACTLY the same files!!*, the zip is provided as a convenience for Windows users (WinZip/7zip/etc... can open tar.bz2 files, but some people don't know that).  Once you download the archive of your choice, extract it to a directory of your choice (for Windows users, Desktop is probably best, since there is a compatibility issue with winXPlanetBG that's currently unresolved (I'll get to it this weekend, if I can)).  Once you've extracted it, enter the directory where you extracted the project, and run "./GeoXPlanet.py" for *nix (Note the "X" in the name, and the capitalization!), and for Windows "python.exe GeoXPlanet.py" (assuming python.exe is on your PATH), though you might be able to type simply "GeoXPlanet.py".  On my XP machine at work when I double click the GeoXPlanet.py file, it opens a command prompt and runs it.  Perhaps I have a setting that needs to be outlined in the README?

Once the script is running, it should display "Performing lookup on <ip address>", but it's obviously only going to do that if you have active connections.  I have a modification planned (implemented on my machine at home) that spits out a "Waiting for connections..." statement if no connections are found on the first pass, and that will be released soon with fixes for a few other issues.

By 0.4 I hope to have the Windows support working much better =\



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> In Installation section of README, I can't find anything about making the GeoXPlanet.py file as executable. And the file wasn't executable too. I extracted the tarball with
> 
> ```
> sudo tar xjpvf GeoXPlanet-0.3.1.tar.bz2
> ...


ACK!

Thanks for pointing that out!  If you're running GeoXPlanet on *nix, you need to run:

chmod 700 GeoXPlanet.py

and if you run gnome, you need to run:

chmod 700 gnome.sh

My apologies if this caused any confusion!  This will be fixed in later releases...

EDIT -

GeoXPlanet-0.3.2 is out...

This release includes arcs, colors, and titling the points with the port numbers of the connections.

*sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=205209


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 15, 2007)

^^^ downloading that... will check it out in sometime


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 16, 2007)

GeoXPlanet-0.3.3 has been released, and this is a major step forward!  Now, the script launches xplanet/xearth automatically (so you don't have to figure out paths, configuration options, etc...) while allowing you to control xplanet/xearth via the GeoXPlanet.conf file.  Also new in this release is port-number color coordination (for instance, all IM protocols are shown in teal, whereas http connections are shown in purple), and marker size can be changed via the config file.  It's most likely broken on Windows for the time being, but I plan on having it working again within the next two days (at least by Tuesday!)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

plotting the connections is perfect in xplanet!  but few bugs in there.. i'm in bangalore, india. but it sayz my home's somewhere in Africa!!!


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 17, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> plotting the connections is perfect in xplanet!  but few bugs in there.. i'm in bangalore, india. but it sayz my home's somewhere in Africa!!!


The home LAT/LONG need to be hardcoded (so you can modify it as you see fit) in the GeoXPlanet.conf file (Under "Display").  I set the defaults to (0, 0), which is somewhere off the western coast of Africa (near the ivory coast, I think?).

At any rate, I have a doc on sourceforge that covers the config file and all of the options that you can set for it...I haven't publicly announced that yet, but it's there.  I've been unbelievably busy these past few days...

It's tough sometimes to view your own project like someone else would (because you're so familiar with the code and what it can/cannot do), so each time you guys point something out like this it *really* helps me.  Thanks!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> The home LAT/LONG need to be hardcoded (so you can modify it as you see fit) in the GeoXPlanet.conf file (Under "Display").  I set the defaults to (0, 0), which is somewhere off the western coast of Africa (near the ivory coast, I think?).
> 
> At any rate, I have a doc on sourceforge that covers the config file and all of the options that you can set for it...I haven't publicly announced that yet, but it's there.  I've been unbelievably busy these past few days...


i'll just check it out Jon 



			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> It's tough sometimes to view your own project like someone else would (because you're so familiar with the code and what it can/cannot do), so each time you guys point something out like this it *really* helps me.  Thanks!


very true!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 18, 2007)

README mentions of gnome.sh file. I don't see any such file in version 3.3 
XPlanet is not showing up on my GNOME desktop.
Is this *xplanet.sourceforge.net/FAQ.php#gnome2 used as gnome.sh?


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 18, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> README mentions of gnome.sh file. I don't see any such file in version 3.3
> XPlanet is not showing up on my GNOME desktop.
> Is this *xplanet.sourceforge.net/FAQ.php#gnome2 used as gnome.sh?


Yeah, that's the gnome.sh script (though I'd modified it somewhat).  It shouldn't be required anymore, however, since the GeoXPlanet.py script should handle it.  Do you get any error output if you launch the main script from a terminal?  Look in the GeoXPlanet-0.3.3 directory and tell me if the script is generating two images (should be GeoXPlanet0.jpg and GeoXPlanet1.jpg).  If those files exist after you run the script, then something is wrong with setting the background.  If they don't exist, then something is going wrong during launching xplanet.  Check to make sure you have gnome=True (under "General") and useXEarth=False (under "XPlanet") set in your GeoXPlanet.conf and post any errors you get here.

Just out of curiousity, has anyone tried out setting up the MaxMind database?  I'd like to know if the README is clear enough on that...


----------



## mehulved (Sep 18, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the gnome.sh script.  It shouldn't be required anymore, however, since the GeoXPlanet.py script should handle it.


I don't see XPlanet/XEarth on my desktop. Surely a problem with XPlanet/XEarth, not the project.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> Do you get any error output if you launch the main script from a terminal?


Nope.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> Look in the GeoXPlanet-0.3.3 directory and tell me if the script is generating two images (should be GeoXPlanet0.jpg and GeoXPlanet1.jpg).


Yes they're there.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> If those files exist after you run the script, then something is wrong with setting the background.
> If they don't exist, then something is going wrong during launching xplanet.


Yeah background is still the same, XEarth/XPlanet don't appear.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> Check to make sure you have gnome=True (under "General") and useXEarth=False (under "XPlanet") set in your GeoXPlanet.conf and post any errors you get here.


 That's fine


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 18, 2007)

mehulved,

Can you launch xplanet manually?  Try running this:

xplanet -arc_file /path/to/GeoXPlanet/arcs.txt -marker_file /path/to/GeoXPlanet/markerFile.txt -longitude 0 -latitude 0 \
-projection mercator -config /path/to/GeoXPlanet/xplanet.conf.example -geometry 1280x1024 -wait 15.0 &

and tell me what it outputs...

EDIT - 

GeoXPlanet-0.3.4 is out.  This release fixes a bug in which GeoXPlanet would "hang" on non-gnome systems, and adds automated localhost ip lookup, a statement to inform the user that the code has entered a waiting state (waiting for initial connections), and a check system to prevent multiple xplanet instances running simultaneously.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 19, 2007)

Tested 0.3.4
still does not work for me!
i tried your running it by

```
gaurish@hero:~$ tar xjpf GeoXPlanet-0.3.4.tar.bz2
gaurish@hero:~$  cd Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.3.4/
gaurish@hero:~/GeoXPlanet-0.3.4$ chmod 700 GeoXPlanet.py
gaurish@hero:~/GeoXPlanet-0.3.4$ ./GeoXPlanet.py 
Detecting environment settings... Done!
Reading the config file... Searching for database modules...please wait
No module named psycopg2
No module named psycopg2
No module named psycopg
No suitable database module was found!
Done reading config file
Autodetecting your public ip address...
        Unable to determine your public address!
Performing lookup on 209.85.171.104
Performing lookup on 66.102.1.147
Performing lookup on 216.155.193.154
Performing lookup on 209.85.199.111
deleting 209.85.199.111
deleting 66.102.1.147
deleting 209.85.171.104
Performing lookup on 209.85.199.109
```


i am on gnome i am able to see the globe on desktop

in the GeoXplanet dir there aren't any images genrated


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 19, 2007)

There seems to be quite a bit of problems with the home location autodetection routine (the site I was using was fine earlier when I tested the code from work, but when I tested it from home later on, they'd banned python's urllib).  Sigh...its' updated now, and *should* work.

The latest release (0.3.5) removes a bunch of options from the config file because the code can autodetect most of the settings it requires now.  It also unifies how XPlanet is launched (previously if you were on gnome and changed to kde or fluxbox, it would still attempt to use the gnome settings...now it autodetects what desktop you're using and launches XPlanet just long enough to generate the new image and then sets the background using that desktop's native background setter (XFCE isn't supported just yet...It'll be in the next release (0.3.6) for sure)).

0.3.5 will be available shortly.

@gary4gar:

I removed the options for XEarth with 0.3.5, so if you're still using XEarth, you need to change to XPlanet.  If there's sufficient demand for it, I'll put XEarth back in (I was restructuring the code and it made sense to not include XEarth during the restructure).


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2007)

i have both xearth & xplannet installed


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

nice and fast developments rocket!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 20, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> mehulved,
> 
> Can you launch xplanet manually?  Try running this:
> 
> ...


Nothing. Neither on terminal or on the Desktop


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 20, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> nice and fast developments rocket!


Ehh, it's what I do for a living...only with this project I can focus on something more interesting than work!  heh.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Nothing. Neither on terminal or on the Desktop


Sounds like your XPlanet install is broken.  What distro?  Did you install XPlanet via your package manager or through another means?

EDIT - It's been brought to my attention that there is a bug that results in this warning message:

Warning: Incomplete entry in arc file
line is "  43.65 -79.3833 color=0x009999"

The easy workaround to this error is to place your homeLAT and homeLON in the GeoXPlanet.conf file (instead of autodetecting).  You can google <your town> latitude longitude and find the appropriate information you need, or you can use hostip.info to lookup your ip address.  Alternatively, you can turn off arcs in the config file.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 20, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> What distro?


ubuntu feisty


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> Did you install XPlanet via your package manager or through another means?


 using package manager only.


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 20, 2007)

GeoXPlanet-0.3.6 is out.  This release optimizes the online lookup times and includes a bugfix where $DESKTOP_SESSION being listed as "default" instead of "gnome" or "kde" was breaking the XPlanet rendering.

EVERYONE IS ENCOURAGED TO UPGRADE, as this new release handles determination of desktop session more gracefully and it now uses the hostip.info api backend (reducing bandwidth and time required to lookup lat/long values).  

@mehulved:

Have you tried uninstalling XPlanet and reinstalling it?  Try that and download 0.3.6 and try it again.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 21, 2007)

I just shutdown ubuntu and saw that xearth is running in the background. It's just covered by desktop background. I will try it on fluxbox on my gentoo install.

On gentoo, XPlanet works if I start it manually with your command, but doesn't get updated. It doesn't start at all if I just start GeoXPlanet. Weird, I seem to be missing something I guess.

Just saw that connections are getting mapped. So, that's one thing all right. But, still xplanet isn't starting automatically.


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 22, 2007)

XPlanet is launched in -num_times 1 mode, and it's given an output filename to write the image to.  The image file names are GeoXPlanet0.jpg and GeoXPlanet1.jpg (in the GeoXPlanet dir...I have to alternate between the two because of gnome =).  After the current image is created, it's set based on a simple if/else structure that looks like this:

 # Now let's set the background image
if self.userDesktop.find('gnome') == 0:
    os.popen("gconftool -t str -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename %s%s%s%s.jpg" % (self.GeoXPlanetDir,self.Delimiter,self.outputFileName,self.suffix))

elif self.userDesktop.find('kde') == 0:
    os.popen("dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface setWallpaper %s%s%s%s.jpg 5" % (self.GeoXPlanetDir,self.Delimiter,self.outputFileName,self.suffix))

elif self.userDesktop.find('fluxbox') == 0:
    os.popen("fbsetbg %s%s%s%s.jpg" % (self.GeoXPlanetDir,self.Delimiter,self.outputFileName,self.suffix))

In each of those statements, if the given name (gnome, kde, fluxbox) is found in the userDesktop variable (sometimes it's listed as kde-3.5, etc...), then Python drops to the os object (the operating system) and runs the popen line directly (as if you're running it in a shell...for instance, if you're running fluxbox, it'll run "fbsetbg /path/to/GeoXPlanet/GeoXPlanet0.jpg"..."popen" is just the function call in Python that launches the command).

If the images are being created, then something between GeoXPlanet, Python, and the individual commands (fbsetbg, dcop kdesktop, and gconftool) is broken.  See if you can manually set a background with the appropriate command.  If you can, AND the images are there in the directory (and named correctly), then the problem could be your Python install.  If the images aren't there, then the problem is with xplanet or GeoXPlanet...you can tell by trying to run this command manually:

xplanet -num_times 1 -projection mercator -config /your/GeoXPlanetDir/xplanet.conf.example -geometry 1280x1024 -output /your/GeoXPlanetDir/test.jpg

If XPlanet generates the file properly (in your GeoXPlanet folder), then I have a bug I need to hunt down =)

Let me know what you find out...


----------



## mehulved (Sep 22, 2007)

I am using fluxbox on gentoo.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> In each of those statements, if the given name (gnome, kde, fluxbox) is found in the userDesktop variable (sometimes it's listed as kde-3.5, etc...), then Python drops to the os object (the operating system) and runs the popen line directly (as if you're running it in a shell...for instance, if you're running fluxbox, it'll run "fbsetbg /path/to/GeoXPlanet/GeoXPlanet0.jpg"..."popen" is just the function call in Python that launches the command).


It isn't detecting fluxbox here.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> If the images are being created, then something between GeoXPlanet,


Yeah. The images are created


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> Python, and the individual commands (fbsetbg, dcop kdesktop, and gconftool) is broken.  See if you can manually set a background with the appropriate command.


fbsetbg is running fine. I have used it a couple of times after running GeoXPlanet without a problem.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> If you can, AND the images are there in the directory (and named correctly), then the problem could be your Python install.  If the images aren't there, then the problem is with xplanet or GeoXPlanet


My python version is 2.4.4 if that helps.


			
				rocket357 said:
			
		

> ...you can tell by trying to run this command manually:
> 
> xplanet -num_times 1 -projection mercator -config /your/GeoXPlanetDir/xplanet.conf.example -geometry 1280x1024 -output /your/GeoXPlanetDir/test.jpg
> 
> If XPlanet generates the file properly (in your GeoXPlanet folder), then I have a bug I need to hunt down =)


 test.jpg is generated properly.

And now there's one more problem. When I start GeoXPlanet, I get this *pastebin.ca/706646
It just came all of a sudden after running XPlanet manually using the command you had given.


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 22, 2007)

Not detecting fluxbox, eh?  That's the problem for sure.  I have 2 methods for detecting kde and gnome, and only one for detecting fluxbox...guess I'll need to update the desktop environment detection then...

Thanks for pointing this out.  One last thing...try running this:

echo $DESKTOP_SESSION

If you don't get any output from that, then there's the problem.  I'm working on more robust desktop environment detection code, as that's the portion that makes the determination of what background setter command to run...

If the above command doesn't give output, please do this:

export DESKTOP_SESSION=fluxbox

And try running GeoXPlanet again.  It should work after that (just to make sure there aren't any other problems!).

Thanks again, mehulved!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 22, 2007)

```
echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
```
returns a blank. export command worked.
Another thing. When I change useNetstat=True, I get the error that I have put in the pastebin.
So, besides the netstat error, it's working fine.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

@rocket357, i dont exactly understand what is ur plugin/program doing, i installed xearth/xplanet but i found that xearth by default(without using ur plugin) it does everything like displaying night/morning/rotating/displayin cities, but what is plugin meant for


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 22, 2007)

@ vish786:  My script determines what ip addresses you're connected to, runs them through a GeoLocation service (either online or via the MaxMind GeoLiteCity database), and plots them out on your desktop so you can see visually how many connections from what areas are active on your computer...

You're right that XPlanet/XEarth does most of the work (my script generates a few files that XPlanet uses to generate a custom background)  =)

@ mehulved:  Strange...what's the output of "netstat -na | grep ESTABLISHED"?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 23, 2007)

netstat is working fine, without a hitch. It's showing me the ESTABLISHED connections


----------



## mehulved (Sep 30, 2007)

Any plans on having ebuilds for the project?


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 30, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Any plans on having ebuilds for the project?



Perhaps...I'm currently working on a few other projects (working on hashing out a package management system with a few friends, business plans with my brother-in-law, a new project for IT network management software, work, school, etc...), so just getting 0.3.7 out is going to prove fun.  I'll keep you posted, though, and keep your eyes out for 0.3.7.  It shouldn't be *much* longer...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 30, 2007)

whats new in 0.3.7?


----------



## rocket357 (Sep 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> whats new in 0.3.7?



0.3.7 is available now...

0.3.7 includes a few enhancements to the base code (more structured path handling, so you can launch GeoXPlanet.py without having to be in the GeoXPlanet dir, a few bugfixes), as well as EXPERIMENTAL traceroute capabilities.  The traceroute affects how arcs are displayed between "home" and each endpoint.  It's still experimental, so should you give it a whirl DO NOT file a bug report with me...it's not stable yet, and I know it  =)

Also, GeoXPlanet now requires you to edit the GeoXPlanet.conf file and set your Desktop environment (currently kde, gnome, and fluxbox are available), since desktop detection has proven to be such a pain.

Enjoy.


----------



## rocket357 (Mar 31, 2008)

After a long delay, GeoXPlanet-0.4.0 is available for download at sourceforge.net!

The past few months have been riddled with major life changes (graduated from college, corporate advancement, and I bought a house), so I hadn't really worked on GeoXPlanet until recently.  GeoXPlanet-0.4.0 is a major overhaul, and it includes 3 big changes:

1) Windows is supported (again)
2) Graphical configuration utility
3) Connection tracing is stable now

There's a potential bug that I didn't discover until *after* I released (affecting gnome users), so anyone who's interested in checking out GeoXPlanet that runs gnome, please let me know how successful you are in getting GeoXPlanet running!

Thanks.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

on Debian Sid Gnome-2.22 ,
erred in first itself 
I have pygtk(python-gtk2) and other deps installed.xplanet is running.
I have to disable Nautilus Desktop management via gconf-editor>
apps>nautilus>preferences>Show_Desktop =>disable(untick)
to have xplanet to show up on Gnome
first try:

```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src$ ./GeoXPlanet.py 

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
	/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
The config file was not found...
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./GeoXPlanet.py", line 71, in ?
    from configGUI import configGUI
  File "/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/configGUI.py", line 357
    finally:
          ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
```


```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src$ cp /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/defaults/GeoXPlanet.conf /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src$ ./GeoXPlanet.py 

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
Found the config file!
Location of xplanet executable: 
Detecting environment settings...
    Detecting Operating System:        linux2
    Detecting Desktop Environment:    
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./GeoXPlanet.py", line 88, in ?
    program = GeoXPlanet(configFile)
  File "/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/controller.py", line 209, in __init__
    serf.useGnome = True
[B]NameError: global name 'serf' is not defined[/B]
```

I have to copy GeoXPlanet.conf from default/ dir to src/ dir to start it!
and here in India,many still uses old samtron 15"  monitors etc whose resolution is 800x600  

```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1$ cat defaults/GeoXPlanet.conf
################################################################################
## GeoXPlanet.conf
##
## Base configuration options for GeoXPlanet.py
##
## Author: rocket357 (rocket357@users.sourceforge.net)
################################################################################

# CHANGELOG
#
# Version 0.3.8
#               Added options for boundaries under "Display" - rocket357
#		Removed warning from trace, since trace is now stable - rocket357
#
# Version 0.3.7
#		Added DESKTOP and DEBUG to General - rocket357
#		Added warning to trace option - rocket357
#
# Version 0.3.5
#		Removed useless options - rocket357
#
# Version 0.3.4
#		Cleaned up comments (since config option list is in docs) - rocket357
#
# Version 0.3.3
#		Added symbolsize option - rocket357
#		Added options to pass to xplanet - rocket357
#
# Version 0.3.2
#		Added defaultColor option - rocket357
#		Now colors, titleType, arcs, and arcFileName are used - rocket357
#
# Version 0.3.1
#		Fixed default "useDatabase=False" - rocket357
#
# Version 0.3
#		Added option to use netstat - rocket357
#		Commenting - rocket357
#
# Version 0.2
#		Added to project - rocket357
#

[General]
# DESKTOP doesn't apply to Windows Systems!  (acceptable values are fluxbox, kde, and gnome)
DESKTOP=gnome
# DEBUG to get more output for troubleshooting
DEBUG=True
# delay - forced delay between updating the background (to reduce CPU usage)
delay=15.0
# useNetstat - only applies to Linux.  The default on all other systems is useNetstat=True
# Linux users can opt to pull the information directly from /proc/net/tcp by setting this to False
useNetstat=True
xplanetExe=/usr/bin/xplanet
defaultColor=0x999900
homeName=Muvattupuzha
homeLAT=9.979848
homeLON=76.573807

[XPlanet]
/usr/bin/xplanet
[Display]
Xinerama=False
NumberOfDisplays=1
Monitor_1_projection=mercator
Monitor_1_latitude=9.979848
Monitor_1_longitude=76.573807
Monitor_1_geometry=800x600
Monitor_1_trace=True
Monitor_1_arcs=True
Monitor_1_titles=True
Monitor_1_titleType=port
Monitor_1_colors=True
Monitor_1_symbolsize=7
Monitor_1_showNations=True
Monitor_1_showCoast=True
Monitor_1_showStates=True
Monitor_1_nationColor=0x999999
Monitor_1_coastColor=0x0044FF
Monitor_1_stateColor=0x009900
Monitor_1_showClouds=True

[Database]
useDatabase=False
# the following settings are only required if you set useDatabase=True...
# see the README for more information
dbHost=<your MaxMind DB installation server!>
dbName=geoip
dbUser=<your MaxMind DB installation username>
dbPassword=<your MaxMind DB installation password>
```
xplanet and xplanet-images are installed.


----------



## rocket357 (Mar 31, 2008)

praka123 said:


> on Debian Sid Gnome-2.22 ,
> erred in first itself
> I have pygtk(python-gtk2) and other deps installed.xplanet is running.
> I have to disable Nautilus Desktop management via gconf-editor>
> ...



Hrmmm...that's interesting.  I modified it to remove the "finally:" clause, but I'm not sure why your system didn't like that...what version of Python are you using?



praka123 said:


> ```
> [B]NameError: global name 'serf' is not defined[/B]
> ```
> I have to copy GeoXPlanet.conf from default/ dir to src/ dir to start it!



Thanks for pointing this bug out.  This one only affects gnome users.

Fixed this one too, and I'll have 0.4.2 up on sourceforge.net soon.  

Thanks for giving me the info, praka123!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok.thx for the fixes  
 I think python 4 may be. will make sure that!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 31, 2008)

Python 4? You mean 2.4?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

Err...I am not a programmer dude! yes it is 2.4


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2008)

I installed it successfully on Open SuSE 10.3 but am having a few problems
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
neville@linux-ab6m:~/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src> chmod 700 GeoXPlanet.py
neville@linux-ab6m:~/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src> ./GeoXPlanet.py

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from:
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from:
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
        /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
The config file was not found... Starting the GeoXPlanet GUI Config tool
xplanet executable: /usr/bin/xplanet
Attempting to autodetect screen resolution(s)
Detected Monitor #1: {'width': 1024, 'height': 768}
Now attempting to determine your public ip address.
This information is not stored or used in any way other
than to determine your latitude and longitude.

Detecting your public ip address:  122.167.28.169
Connecting to "*hostip.info" to determine your lat/long...
Done
        Your latitude  (according to hostip.info):
        Your longitude (according to hostip.info):
neville@linux-ab6m:~/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src> ./GeoXPlanet.py

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from:
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from:
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
        /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
Found the config file!
Location of xplanet executable: /usr/bin/xplanet
Detecting environment settings...
        Detecting Operating System:        linux2
        Detecting Desktop Environment:
        Please set DESKTOP=<your desktop> in /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/GeoXPlanet.conf (Under "General")
        Acceptable values are 'gnome', 'kde', and 'fluxbox' (more to come)
neville@linux-ab6m:~/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src> ./GeoXPlanet.py

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from:
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from:
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
        /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
Found the config file!
Location of xplanet executable: /usr/bin/xplanet
Detecting environment settings...
        Detecting Operating System:        linux2
        Detecting Desktop Environment:     kde
        Detecting GeoXPlanet directory:    /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1
Done detecting environment settings
Reading the config file options... Done reading the config file

Performing lookup on 128.241.220.72
Generating image file: /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

Setting wallpaper!
Performing lookup on 84.215.162.167
Generating image file: /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output0.png
XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

Setting wallpaper!
deleting 84.215.162.167
Generating image file: /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

Setting wallpaper!
deleting 128.241.220.72
Generating image file: /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output0.png
XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

Setting wallpaper!
Performing lookup on 76.123.186.5
Adding 84.215.162.167 from cache!
Generating image file: /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/neville/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file /home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/temp/arcs/Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

Setting wallpaper!
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./GeoXPlanet.py", line 89, in <module>
    program.run(GUI)
  File "/home/neville/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src/controller.py", line 812, in run
    time.sleep(self.delay)
KeyboardInterrupt
neville@linux-ab6m:~/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Had to kill it as it was looping. can't load arc file? I never found Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in the specified destination, and the picture generated was of Africa again. 

What am I doing wrong?

I fed in the latitude and longitude when asked for manually from here
*www.ip2location.com/


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

for me,even /src/configGUI.py failed to start


----------



## rocket357 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the updates...there have been a small number of bugs reported that affect GeoXPlanet operation, though the "Can't find <arcfile> in xplanet//arcs" bug has been fixed already and many of the configGUI bugs have been fixed.  I'll package it all up once I've had a chance to test the final code on Windows and gnome, and I'll upload it tonight.


Again, thanks for the updates!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 1, 2008)

can you Upload Binary packages?


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> can you Upload Binary packages?



While python does "byte-compile" source files to speed things up a bit, Python doesn't have true binary executables (unless you run py2exe on them, which last I checked was windows-only).  Python is much like Java in this respect, though gcj (Java compiler that compiles Java to machine code) is unix-only, last I checked.

I can include a convenience file in the top level-directory to launch the entire project if you'd like...though I've considered writing small C or C# programs to launch the project, I haven't decided on the route I'd like to go there, and I wasn't considering including a launcher until around GeoXPlanet-0.5.0.  I'll speed up the process, though, since you've requested it.



praka123 said:


> for me,even /src/configGUI.py failed to start



This one was a definite bug.  The script contained a faulty "standalone execution" routine that failed to start the configGUI.py file in "standalone" mode (Python files can be called from other Python files, in which case they run like a library, or they can be run by themselves, in which case they operate like a standalone script).  The standalone code was faulty and wouldn't allow configGUI to launch as a standalone.

Fix will be included in 0.4.2.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

^will download.when will u upload latest?

...and this is  :

```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.1/src$ ./configGUI.py 
  File "./configGUI.py", line 357
    finally:
          ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
```


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 1, 2008)

I am asking for DEB  package


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123:

look for 0.4.2 sometime in the next few hours...I need to package it up still, and I have a few fixes on my machine at home that I need to get before I can do that.  The specific bug you've pointed out (the "finally:" invalid syntax bug) has been fixed and will be in this next release.  Also included will be a fix that corrects how GeoXPlanet sets the background in gnome.

gary4gar:

ACK!  I run Gentoo on all my Linux boxes, and while I'm sure I *could* create a deb package, I have no clue where I'd put the files other than the user's home directory (hence me not creating a deb, rpm, ebuild, etc...).  If I can get someone with considerable experience packaging source packages for Debian/RedHat/Portage/etc... to give me some pointers, I'll step to it and push one out.  Until then, though, I'd rather not run the risk.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 1, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I am asking for DEB  package


 distribution specific packages are usually created by package maintainers for their distribution rather than upstream provider providing them.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

GeoXPlanet-0.4.2 has been uploaded and should be available for download shortly.

This release fixes a few gnome-specific bugs (undefined global "serf" is fixed, as is a bug dealing with how GeoXPlanet sets the wallpaper in gnome), fixes one Windows-related bug (pop-up in Windows asking if the user is running fluxbox, gnome, or kde...doh?), fixes quite a few configGUI.py bugs (standalone launching works now, and it now properly saves your configuration), and this release adds in a basic framework for the upcoming MySQL and SQLite database support.

NucleusKore, the bugs you reported ("arcFile not found", "markerfile not found") should be fixed now, as well as the bug causing your viewing lat/long to get stuck to 0.0, 0.0 (just off the coast of Africa).  Please report if you have any more trouble.

I'm debating on the next release focus.  I'm thinking about adding in SQLite support first (since the maxmind GeoLiteCity database is redistributable under the GPL...I just need to import it into SQLite), as it's been my experience that the maxmind database is more accurate than hostip.info (the site used for online lookups).  I might work more on the graphical side (i.e. create a tray icon that reports statistics and the like), but I haven't decided yet.

Thoughts?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

a shell script for installing your application is good(not necessary).
Even I am waiting to install gentoo after 3-4 yrs back  got funtoo.org's portage and stage3 balls. 

will download geoXplanet now


----------



## mehulved (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> a shell script for installing your application is good(not necessary).


Sorry, I disagree to that. It is much better to have a GUI config utility since this is intended as a 'eye candy'. It wouldn't be such a nice idea to have it in such a way. It would be a better idea IMHO to have a GUI installer which has configuration options as well. shell script installer can be there as an optional way.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Perhaps using gtkdialog with a shell script would be good enough?


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

This project is intended to run *purely* in non-priv user-space.  I do not wish to cross over into a situation where someone needs root priv to install or suid priv to run the program...I just want to have the program running quietly in the background without hassle of su or sudo, etc...

That said, I *am* planning on writing such niceties as a tray icon or runtime GUI...but first things first...let me get this project out of Beta status...heh.  Once that's done, and the code is *really* operational, I'll consider packaging for different distros and/or installer scripts.  Keep in mind I have a Windows user-base to support, too...imagine how they feel seeing the install directions:  "1) Unzip to a directory of your choice 2) navigate to that directory 3) go into the "src" directory there 4) launch GeoXPlanet.py by double-clicking on it or from cmd.exe"...I get responses like "what...no double-click install then Program Files -> GeoXPlanet.exe??" and "wtf is a py file?  Is that a virus?"

Patience, my friends...the finer things will come in good time.

Edit - I've considered re-writing GeoXPlanet in C or C++, but I haven't worked very hard on that "sub-project" yet because of time constraints.  If/when the C/C++ port becomes (or even writing optimized python modules in C) possible, I'll keep everyone posted on my progress...and I fully intend on the C/C++ port having a no-kidding installer.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Dude, an installer doesnt really mean root access.
The user could select to have it installed in a specific folder, 
and you could automatically add it to the path, and create a .desktop file in his desktop folder to make it easier to launch the app for him.

And yea, as you said, getting a stable release is much more important than everything else.

Btw, whats the min. req's for this?


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Btw, whats the min. req's for this?



I haven't really done any "minimum requirements" testing, honestly...I have an amd64 3000+ (Athlon, not the Sempron model) with 2GB RAM.  The RAM is no concern, as I stay under 300 MB pretty much at all times (with virtually everything I use opened up), and the big bottleneck is xplanet image generation.  If you have a Xinerama dual-head setup (like I do), it's twice as hard on the CPU bottleneck, but even still I'll get a spike in CPU usage that might last between 1/2 - 2 seconds, then it cools back off.  The faster I create new connections (surfing around between websites, downloading torrents, etc...), the more CPU it's going to take.   (and if I'm not creating or destroying connections, the CPU usage is very low...peaks at about 8% every little bit).  That's why I put a "delay" setting in there to let the user choose how much "CPU time" they want to dedicate to their desktop background =)


But whatever you do, don't put GeoXPlanet on a 486 with the delay on 1 second then fire up 4 torrent downloads...  heh.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Lolz, the only reason i asked is coz , im on a quite ancient setup,
P4 2.4 with 256Megs.

Btw, does this use OpenGL to draw the planet?


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

rayraven said:


> P4 2.4 with 256Megs.
> 
> Btw, does this use OpenGL to draw the planet?



P4 with 256 MB should suffice, depending on the desktop environment you're using and how you have it set up.

No, GeoXPlanet is just a control script.  The XPlanet project is what GeoXPlanet calls out to for image generation, then GeoXPlanet calls the underlying desktop libs (gconftool, dcop, fbsetbg, etc...) to set the background.  No OpenGL required...GeoXPlanet really just sorts through connection data, gathers geolocation info on the relevant data, then formats the two together in a way that XPlanet understands and handles setting the desktop background.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Cool, Then i might try it.
Am using Xfce and it leaves nearly 70% of the memory free on startup.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

rayraven said:


> 70% of the memory free on startup.



Very nice...you'll probably think I'm crazy, but I'm running fluxbox on my machine...yeah, I could handle kde or gnome multiple times over, but I guess I just like flux...alot.

People who use these slick "minimalistic" wm's never have to deal with thrashing...that's for sure haha

XFCE uses the "root" window for drawing the desktop background, right?  If it doesn't, then I guess I need to get on the ball and include XFCE when I include enlightenment...


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Not at all, I used fluxbox for sometime, but cudnt live without the gtk themes and ended up running the xfce processes needed to get it working.

So, i switched to xfce for good, coz i was running a few processes anyway.

Yeah, xfce uses root to display the wallpaper AFAIK.
And enlightenment is one rocking DE.Too bad it isnt as stable,
if you ask me , i doubt it ever will be.
Darn things under alpha for 10 years now 

Btw, its funny how you mention fluxbox, i was searching for some good fluxbox themes, was thinkin of getting back to it for sometime.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

I found a short howto for setting the xfce background programmatically...I'll put that in the queue for inclusion in a "near-future" release =)

Actually, I probably should just go ahead and roll that out before bothering with KDE4 support (KDE4 switched away from the dcop interface...doh?).  As I see it, KDE4 will pick up relatively quickly, but I've got a bit of time before it becomes mainstream.

And I share your thoughts on enlightenment...man, what a gorgeous desktop!  If it wasn't so quirky, I'd probably switch to E-17 full time.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Please, link me to that how-to.
I was trying to write a script with gtkdialog to allow random wallpaper changes.

The only way i know is to include the single image link in a backdrops.lst file in the user's config files and choose it as the backdrop.
Later on we can change the image link in the file and run _xfdesktop --reload_ for it to take effect.
Xfce has got to have the most clumsiest way to change the wallpaper. 

It will quite some time before KDE 4 stabilizes itself.
If you ask me , dont even bother trying to support it, for IMO its gonna go through quite a lot of changes.

And abt e17, yeah dude, same here.
If only they made a beta release atleast.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Please, link me to that how-to.
> I was trying to write a script with gtkdialog to allow random wallpaper changes.
> 
> The only way i know is to include the single image link in a backdrops.lst file in the user's config files and choose it as the backdrop.
> ...



*s7dhansh.wordpress.com/2007/04/18/...d-random-desktop-background-wallpaper-option/

I haven't dug into it much yet, so I can't comment on the quality...just that it exists and it looks promising  =)  I think you pretty much summed it up, though...so I can't say if that link will help you much.

You're probably right about KDE4...no doubt they'll restructure and reorganize a few times in the coming months.  Building support now is probably not in my best interest heh.

An E17 *Beta* release...sigh...that'd be the day!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Yep, the guide says pretty much what i've said, 
but do one thing, instead of killing xfdesktop, just reload it, using the command posted by me.

Also, the script looks a bit rough, but then again , i havent gone through it very well, only thing is that, it takes way less statements to achieve what he meant to do.

You can even do it through sed,


> sed -i -e "s:^/.*$:_imagepath_:" -e "s:^'::" -e "s:'$::" /path/to/created/list && xfdesktop -reload


That should change the wallpaper,provided the path-to-list is given as wallpaper in the settings.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

OK.latest try:- erred out,

```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src$ ./GeoXPlanet.py 

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
Found the config file!
Location of xplanet executable: /usr/bin/xplanet
Detecting environment settings...

Environment Variables:

    GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID:    Default
    LESSOPEN:    | /usr/bin/lesspipe %s
    LOGNAME:    prakash
    USER:    prakash
    HOME:    /home/prakash
    PATH:    /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/sbin:/usr/sbin:
    WINDOWPATH:    7
    SSH_AGENT_PID:    3051
    LANG:    en_US.UTF-8
    HISTCONTROL:    ignoredups
    TERM:    xterm
    SHELL:    /bin/bash
    XAUTHORITY:    /home/prakash/.Xauthority
    LANGUAGE:    en_US.UTF-8
    SESSION_MANAGER:    local/localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3004
    SHLVL:    1
    DISPLAY:    :0.0
    WINDOWID:    35655849
    USERNAME:    prakash
    GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION:    local
    COLORTERM:    gnome-terminal
    SSH_AUTH_SOCK:    /tmp/keyring-8hTb7q/ssh
    GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET:    /tmp/keyring-8hTb7q/socket
    GDMSESSION:    default
    DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS:    unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-wYnoBN6STD,guid=cbdc533ca72cc028f46c7e7047f239b7
    _:    ./GeoXPlanet.py
    DESKTOP_SESSION:    default
    LESSCLOSE:    /usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s
    GTK_MODULES:    gnomebreakpad
    OLDPWD:    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2
    GDM_LANG:    en_US.UTF-8
    FLASH_FORCE_PULSEAUDIO:    1
    XDG_DATA_DIRS:    /usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/share/gdm/
    PWD:    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src
    DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID:    
    GTK_RC_FILES:    /etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/prakash/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
    LS_COLORS:    no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.svgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:


    Detecting Operating System:        linux2
    Detecting Desktop Environment:     gnome
    Detecting GeoXPlanet directory:    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2
Done detecting environment settings
Reading the config file options... Done reading the config file

Generating image file: /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
XPLANET COMMAND:
/usr/bin/xplanet -num_times 1 -searchdir /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp -tmpdir /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp -marker_file Monitor_0_markerFile.txt -arc_file Monitor_0_arcFile.txt -latitude 0.0 -longitude 0.0 -geometry 800x600 -config /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/Monitor_0_xplanet.conf -output /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png 
XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/prakash/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/prakash/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

Setting wallpaper!
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./GeoXPlanet.py", line 89, in ?
    program.run(GUI)
  File "/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 728, in run
    self.runXPlanet()
  File "/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 673, in runXPlanet
    os.popen("mv %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s" % (extension, 
TypeError: not all arguments converted during string formatting
```
also,in Debian(ubuntu too) the xplanet-images is installed in :

```
prakash@localhost:~$ dpkg --listfiles xplanet-images 
/.
/usr
/usr/share
/usr/share/doc
/usr/share/doc/xplanet-images
/usr/share/doc/xplanet-images/copyright
/usr/share/doc/xplanet-images/README
/usr/share/doc/xplanet-images/changelog.Debian.gz
/usr/share/xplanet
/usr/share/xplanet/images
/usr/share/xplanet/images/sublunar.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/iss.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/smile.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/odyssey.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/night.jpg
/usr/share/xplanet/images/earth.jpg
/usr/share/xplanet/images/shuttle.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/subsolar.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/sun.jpg
/usr/share/xplanet/images/hubble.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/mgs.png
/usr/share/xplanet/images/README
```
and xplanet package have:

```
prakash@localhost:~$ dpkg --listfiles xplanet
/.
/usr
/usr/share
/usr/share/xplanet
/usr/share/xplanet/arcs
/usr/share/xplanet/arcs/README
/usr/share/xplanet/arcs/constellations
/usr/share/xplanet/config
/usr/share/xplanet/config/README
/usr/share/xplanet/ephemeris
/usr/share/xplanet/ephemeris/README
/usr/share/xplanet/fonts
/usr/share/xplanet/fonts/README
/usr/share/xplanet/fonts/FreeMonoBold.ttf
/usr/share/xplanet/images
/usr/share/xplanet/markers
/usr/share/xplanet/markers/README
/usr/share/xplanet/markers/brightStars
/usr/share/xplanet/markers/mars
/usr/share/xplanet/markers/moon
/usr/share/xplanet/origin
/usr/share/xplanet/origin/README
/usr/share/xplanet/satellites
/usr/share/xplanet/satellites/README
/usr/share/xplanet/spice
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/README
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/asteroids
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/asteroids.krn
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/cassini
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/cassini.krn
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/mgs
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/mgs.krn
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/voyager
/usr/share/xplanet/spice/voyager.krn
/usr/share/xplanet/stars
/usr/share/xplanet/stars/BSC
/usr/share/xplanet/scripts
/usr/share/xplanet/scripts/convertCassini.perl
/usr/share/xplanet/scripts/convertCassini2.perl
/usr/share/doc
/usr/share/doc/xplanet
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/FAQ.html
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/README.Debian
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/copyright
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/README.gz
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/NEWS.gz
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/changelog.Debian.gz
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/changelog.gz
/usr/share/man
/usr/share/man/man1
/usr/share/man/man1/xplanet.1.gz
/usr/share/menu
/usr/share/menu/xplanet
/usr/bin
/usr/bin/xplanet
/etc
/etc/xplanet
/etc/xplanet/satellites
/etc/xplanet/satellites/iss
/etc/xplanet/satellites/iss.tle
/etc/xplanet/config
/etc/xplanet/config/default
/etc/xplanet/config/earth_markers
/etc/xplanet/config/moon_orbit
/etc/xplanet/config/overlay_clouds
/etc/xplanet/markers
/etc/xplanet/markers/earth
/etc/xplanet/origin
/etc/xplanet/origin/cassini
/etc/xplanet/origin/galileo
/etc/xplanet/stars
/etc/xplanet/rgb.txt
/usr/share/xplanet/config/moon_orbit
/usr/share/xplanet/config/default
/usr/share/xplanet/config/earth_markers
/usr/share/xplanet/config/overlay_clouds
/usr/share/xplanet/markers/earth
/usr/share/xplanet/origin/galileo
/usr/share/xplanet/origin/cassini
/usr/share/xplanet/satellites/iss
/usr/share/xplanet/satellites/iss.tle
/usr/share/xplanet/rgb.txt
/usr/share/doc/xplanet/README.config
```
what is wrong 
*the Debian xplanet and xplanet-images .debs are available at these links: perhaps you may see what is wrong  *
*http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xplanet/xplanet_1.2.0-4_i386.deb

*http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xplanet/xplanet-images_1.2.0-4_all.deb

extract data.gz for the files.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ehh, so the "unable to find arcs/markers" bug is NOT fixed.  Lovely.

The cause of this bug is that I'm overriding a few key locations by defining -tmpdir and -searchdir when I launch xplanet.  It's an ugly hack that came about when I decided to reinstate support for Windows because of the brain-dead way Windows handles paths...

Sigh.

0.4.3 will be out shortly hahaha

PS - preconfigured support for SQLite is in the works and will likely be included in 0.4.3 as well.  With SQLite, you get a few improvements: increased accuracy, no outgoing requests (so someone sniffing traffic between you and hostip.info can't determine what sites you're visiting), and it's exceptionally simple to setup (i.e. apt-get install sqlite pysqlite...or something to that effect).  I'm working on the HOWTO and once I have that finished, and I've tested SQLite on my home machine, it'll be time to roll 0.4.3 out (assuming I can determine a fix for the "unable to find arcs/markers" bug).

Thanks again guys, you're really helping out with the bug-hunting!


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123,

would you post the generated Monitor_0_xplanet.conf and GeoXPlanet.conf files?  If the override isn't doing what it's supposed to, I need a bit more info to figure out what's going on.  The only way I could see this happening is if you had markers turned on but not arcs.

Thanks!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

@rocket:sure!

```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2$ cat Monitor_0_xplanet.conf 
[default]
marker_color=red
shade=30
text_color={255,0,0}
twilight=6
[earth]
"Earth"
image=/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/earth.jpg
night_map=/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/night.jpg
color={28, 82, 110}
marker_file=Monitor_0_markerFile.txt
arc_file=Monitor_0_arcFile.txt
marker_fontsize=10
#cloud_map=/home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/clouds_2048.jpg
```
another file is also there:


```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2$ cat Monitor_1_xplanet.conf 
[default]
marker_color=red
shade=30
text_color={255,0,0}
twilight=6
[earth]
"Earth"
image=/home/rocket357/GeoXPlanet-0.4.0/temp/images/earth.jpg
night_map=/home/rocket357/GeoXPlanet-0.4.0/temp/images/night.jpg
color={28, 82, 110}
marker_file=Monitor_1_markerFile.txt
arc_file=Monitor_1_arcFile.txt
marker_fontsize=10
cloud_map=/home/rocket357/GeoXPlanet-0.4.0/temp/images/clouds_2048.jpg
```

and ...src/GeoXPlanet.conf 

```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2$ cat src/GeoXPlanet.conf 

################################################
###  This file was generated by configGUI.py ###
################################################
[General]
DESKTOP=gnome
DEBUG=True
delay=15.0
useNetstat=True
defaultColor=0xFFFFFF
homeName=Home
homeLAT=9.9932
homeLON=76.5706
xplanetExe=/usr/bin/xplanet

[Display]
Xinerama=False
NumberOfDisplays=1
Monitor_0_geometry=800x600
Monitor_0_trace=False
Monitor_0_arcs=False
Monitor_0_projection=None
Monitor_0_titles=False
Monitor_0_titleType=port
Monitor_0_colors=False
Monitor_0_symbolsize=7
Monitor_0_showNations=False
Monitor_0_showCoast=False
Monitor_0_showStates=False
Monitor_0_nationColor=0x777777
Monitor_0_coastColor=0x002277
Monitor_0_stateColor=0x004400
Monitor_0_showClouds=False
Monitor_0_latitude=0.0
Monitor_0_longitude=0.0

[Database]
useDatabase=False
dbHost=
dbName=
dbUser=
dbPassword=
preferreddbmodule=
```


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow...I'm speechless...

The problem is simple...I set up the xplanet.conf to define an arc file, but you don't have arcs turned on, meaning that arc file doesn't get built.  XPlanet bombs when it tries to find the arc file that's defined in the xplanet.conf file that doesn't exist.

Guess I need to add a check for arcs being active, ehh?  heh

Thanks for posting the files, praka123...

PS - the Monitor_1_xplanet.conf file can be deleted...it's a hold-over from 0.4.0 and it isn't being used by 0.4.2.  (or you can leave it there...it's not "in the way" or anything)


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

well,what should be the remedy?do I have to edit my /etc/xplanet/config/default ?
I dont know how to point towards the arc files 
here is it:

```
cat /etc/xplanet/config/default 
# This file contains options you might want to customize for each
# body.  It's best to leave this file alone and modify a copy. Use the
# -config option to tell xplanet to read your copy.

[default]                       # Values in this section apply to all
                # bodies unless overridden below.   

arc_color=white
#arc_file=

#bump_map=
bump_scale=1

cloud_gamma=1
#cloud_map=
cloud_ssec=false                # true if the cloud map is from the
                # University of Wisconsin Space
                # Science and Engineering Center 
cloud_threshold=90

color={255,255,255}             # fallback color in case an image map
                # isn't found 

draw_orbit=false                # if true, draw this body's orbit
                                # about its primary

grid=false
grid1=6
grid2=15

#image=

magnify=1                       # draw the body as if its radius were
                # magnified by this factor 

marker_color=red
#marker_file=
#marker_font=

max_radius_for_label=3          # don't draw a label if the body's
                # radius in pixels is more than this  

min_radius_for_label=.01        # don't draw a label if the body's
                # radius in pixels is less than this  

min_radius_for_markers=40       # don't draw markers if the body's
                # radius in pixels is less than this  

#night_map=

orbit={-.5,.5,2}                # extent of orbit to draw, 
                # {start, end, delta}, where 
                                # start and end are in units of period
                # of revolution and delta is angular
                # increment in degrees to evaluate
                # position 

orbit_color={255,255,255}       # color for the orbit

random_origin=true              # Can this body be considered if
                # -origin random is used?  

random_target=true              # Can this body be considered if
                # -target random is used?  

#satellite_file=

shade=30                        # 0 = black, 100 = same as dayside

#specular_map=

text_color={255,0,0}            # color for text (markers & body label)

twilight=6                      # blend the day and night images for
                                # pixels within this many degrees of
                                # the terminator 

[sun]
"Sun"
color={255,255,166}

max_radius_for_label=0          # never draw a label for the sun

shade=100            # No night side!

[mercury]
"Mercury"
color={100, 100, 100}

min_radius_for_label=0          # always draw a label

[venus]
"Venus"
color={161, 129, 70}

min_radius_for_label=0

[earth]
"Earth"
color={28, 82, 110}

# I have day and night maps of Australia centered on Alice Springs,
# which are cropped from higher resolution maps.
#map=alice_springs.png
#night_map=alice_springs_night.png
#mapbounds={-1.2,98.7107,-46.2,169.023}  # lat1, lon1, lat2, lon2

#marker_file=earth

min_radius_for_label=0

#satellite_file=iss

[moon]
"Moon"
color={100, 100, 100}

[mars]
"Mars"
color={172, 123, 67}

min_radius_for_label=0

[phobos]
"Phobos"

[deimos]
"Deimos"

[jupiter]
"Jupiter"
color={204, 163, 133}
min_radius_for_label=0

[io]
"Io"
color={212, 182, 52}

[europa]
"Europa"
color={140, 140, 140}

[ganymede]
"Ganymede"
color={150, 150, 150}

[callisto]
"Callisto"
color={70, 70, 70}

[saturn]
"Saturn"
color={244, 199, 134}
min_radius_for_label=0

[mimas]
"Mimas"

[enceladus]
"Enceladus"

[tethys]
"Tethys"

[dione]
"Dione"

[rhea]
"Rhea"

[titan]
"Titan"

color={252,94,7}

[hyperion]
"Hyperion"

[iapetus]
"Iapetus"

[phoebe]
"Phoebe"

[uranus]
"Uranus"

color={105, 197, 238}

min_radius_for_label=0

[miranda]
"Miranda"

[ariel]
"Ariel"

[umbriel]
"Umbriel"

[titania]
"Titania"

[oberon]
"Oberon"

[neptune]
"Neptune"
color={95, 133, 232}

min_radius_for_label=0

[triton]
"Triton"

[nereid]
"Nereid"

[pluto]
"Pluto"
color={206, 180, 153}

min_radius_for_label=0

[charon]
"Charon"
```


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,what should be the remedy?do I have to edit my /etc/xplanet/config/default ?
> I dont know how to point towards the arc files
> here is it:



Don't modify that file...it won't fix it, and if you read the beginning comment, it suggests using -config /some/alternate/xplanet.conf for program-specific configurations (which is what GeoXPlanet does).

The problem isn't that xplanet is pointing at the wrong directory...the problem is that the arc file isn't being generated in the first place.  Go to your GeoXPlanet.conf and set "Monitor_0_arcs=True" (Meaning GeoXPlanet will generate arcs between Home and the connection end-points).  You still have the string format conversion bug though...(if you edit line 673 of controller.py (there's the word "extension," on the end of that line) and remove the trailing "extension,":

Change this:

				os.popen("mv %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s" % (extension,

to this:

				os.popen("mv %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s" % (

), you should be able to run GeoXPlanet without problem after that).

The string format conversion bug will be fixed in next release, but I thought I'd give you a head's up on that fix to get you moving forward...heh.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

added below line replacing line 673 in controller.py and now it seems working,will log out and re-login to confirm 

```
os.popen("mv %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s" % (
```



```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src$ ./GeoXPlanet.py 

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
Found the config file!
Location of xplanet executable: /usr/bin/xplanet
Detecting environment settings...

Environment Variables:

    GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID:    Default
    LESSOPEN:    | /usr/bin/lesspipe %s
    LOGNAME:    prakash
    USER:    prakash
    HOME:    /home/prakash
    PATH:    /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/sbin:/usr/sbin:
    WINDOWPATH:    7
    SSH_AGENT_PID:    3051
    LANG:    en_US.UTF-8
    HISTCONTROL:    ignoredups
    TERM:    xterm
    SHELL:    /bin/bash
    XAUTHORITY:    /home/prakash/.Xauthority
    LANGUAGE:    en_US.UTF-8
    SESSION_MANAGER:    local/localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3004
    SHLVL:    1
    DISPLAY:    :0.0
    WINDOWID:    35655849
    USERNAME:    prakash
    GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION:    local
    COLORTERM:    gnome-terminal
    SSH_AUTH_SOCK:    /tmp/keyring-8hTb7q/ssh
    GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET:    /tmp/keyring-8hTb7q/socket
    GDMSESSION:    default
    DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS:    unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-wYnoBN6STD,guid=cbdc533ca72cc028f46c7e7047f239b7
    _:    ./GeoXPlanet.py
    DESKTOP_SESSION:    default
    LESSCLOSE:    /usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s
    GTK_MODULES:    gnomebreakpad
    OLDPWD:    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2
    GDM_LANG:    en_US.UTF-8
    FLASH_FORCE_PULSEAUDIO:    1
    XDG_DATA_DIRS:    /usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/share/gdm/
    PWD:    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src
    DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID:    
    GTK_RC_FILES:    /etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/prakash/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
    LS_COLORS:    no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.svgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:


    Detecting Operating System:        linux2
    Detecting Desktop Environment:     gnome
    Detecting GeoXPlanet directory:    /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2
Done detecting environment settings
Reading the config file options... Done reading the config file

Generating image file: /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
XPLANET COMMAND:
/usr/bin/xplanet -num_times 1 -searchdir /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp -tmpdir /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp -marker_file Monitor_0_markerFile.txt -arc_file Monitor_0_arcFile.txt -latitude 0.0 -longitude 0.0 -geometry 800x600 -config /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/Monitor_0_xplanet.conf -output /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png 
Setting wallpaper!
```
Thanks!*broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/happy15.gif

well,this is how my desktop looks after restarting gdm 



*img7.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1559/1559518-holder-6979318187fa72626c9ed12f99e7e03d.jpg

one thing more  xplanet is not executed when GeoXplanet.py is ran!I have to manually start xplanet.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> one thing more  xplanet is not executed when GeoXplanet.py is ran!I have to manually start xplanet.



XPlanet is not run in daemon mode (the usual) with GeoXPlanet...it's run with -num_times 1 -output /some/output/filename to simply generate the background then exit.  I did that so synchronizing would be easier (i.e. early versions of GeoXPlanet (prior to 0.3.3) had the seriously annoying habit of being in the middle of an arcFile or markerFile write when xplanet would read the files, and xplanet would complain about "incomplete line in markerfile.txt" and display very strange data on the background).  Once I discovered how to get the background set in kde/gnome/fluxbox manually, I changed xplanet to run one time and exit.  It prevents broken (half-written) data being displayed (not to mention the task of getting the configurations in sync between xplanet and GeoXPlanet is no longer on the end-user).

Did you set the "Monitor 1" settings in the configGUI when it ran, or did you copy your config from an earlier version?  It looks to me like you haven't set "Monitor_0_latitude" and "Monitor_0_longitude" (The configGUI is "human readable" (starting at 1) and the config file is "computer readable" (starting at 0), so don't worry about the difference there in numbering) in GeoXPlanet.conf, but GeoXPlanet appears to be writing marker files properly (as there is a marker visible on the right side of the image you posted).  Try copying your homeLAT and homeLON to Monitor_0_latitude and Monitor_0_longitude and re-run GeoXPlanet...that'll center GeoXPlanet on your home location.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

here is mine GeoXPlanet.conf
yes,I tried some hand editing 

```
prakash@localhost:~/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src$ cat GeoXPlanet.conf 

################################################
###  This file was generated by configGUI.py ###
################################################
[General]
DESKTOP=gnome
DEBUG=True
delay=15.0
useNetstat=True
defaultColor=0xFFFFFF
homeName=Home
homeLAT=9.9932
homeLON=76.5706
xplanetExe=/usr/bin/xplanet

[Display]
Xinerama=False
NumberOfDisplays=1
Monitor_0_geometry=800x600
Monitor_0_trace=False
Monitor_0_arcs=True
Monitor_0_projection=None
Monitor_0_titles=False
Monitor_0_titleType=port
Monitor_0_colors=False
Monitor_0_symbolsize=7
Monitor_0_showNations=False
Monitor_0_showCoast=False
Monitor_0_showStates=False
Monitor_0_nationColor=0x777777
Monitor_0_coastColor=0x002277
Monitor_0_stateColor=0x004400
Monitor_0_showClouds=False
Monitor_0_latitude=9.9932
Monitor_0_longitude=76.5706

[Database]
useDatabase=False
dbHost=
dbName=
dbUser=
dbPassword=
preferreddbmodule=
```

OK,I have edited to incl lat and lon in geoxplanet.conf file.
now below is the screenshot:
*img5.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1559/1559764-holder-a96a781614ab4e989cb43a8f555059d9.jpg
after 15 sec or so,in terminal shows that the program connects to some IPs(for update?).
is the below one OK?
also,for this program to start on boot,what have to be done?adding
sh /path/to/GeoXplanet.py to /etc/rc.local enough?

*EDIT:*
on login,I can see the map focused on my location(kerala,india).but after sometime,again it went back to somewher west of africa continent


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> after 15 sec or so,in terminal shows that the program connects to some IPs(for update?).
> is the below one OK?
> also,for this program to start on boot,what have to be done?adding
> sh /path/to/GeoXplanet.py to /etc/rc.local enough?



If you're using online lookups (useDatabase=False in GeoXPlanet.conf), then you'll see it connect to a server in California, USA (hostip.info) to look the data up (lat/long values).  By 0.4.4 I want to have a working SQLite image of the MaxMind database so GeoXPlanet doesn't have to rely on online lookups.  MaxMind has released a "GPL" version of their geolocation datasets, and I've successfully imported it into PostgreSQL and (as of this morning), SQLite.  SQLite would be the way to go since it's a simple "apt-get install" (rather than installing, configuring, and maintaining a full-blown database server system).  I'll be testing performance of MaxMind/SQLite tonight...

As for startup, you should be able to add it to your gnome startup (GeoXPlanet is kinda pointless without the desktop running, so I wouldn't add it to rc.conf).  I'm no gnome guru, but I'd imagine you could go Control Center -> Sessions -> startup and add GeoXPlanet.py there, or add it to ~/.gnome2/session-manual.



praka123 said:


> on login,I can see the map focused on my location(kerala,india).but after sometime,again it went back to somewher west of africa continent



Is there a "rogue" copy of xplanet running in the background?  How did you launch GeoXPlanet on login?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

^yeah,already added to sessions  BTW,do see this :


> *EDIT:*
> on login,I can see the map focused on my location(kerala,india).but after sometime,again it went back to somewher west of africa continent



also,is it possible in xplanet to show whole world in a plane wallpaper rather than 3D?

the script tries changing the wallpaper saying,setting wallpaper,but nothing,no change in Desktop though


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> also,is it possible in xplanet to show whole world in a plane wallpaper rather than 3D?
> 
> the script tries changing the wallpaper saying,setting wallpaper,but nothing,no change in Desktop though



Set Monitor_0_projection=mercator
That's a good one...and turn on clouds in your GeoXPlanet.conf!  You'll like it heh.

As for the desktop not changing, it might be that a connection on the other side of the planet is dropping or connecting and you aren't seeing it, or it might be that there's another copy of geoxplanet or xplanet running.  Set the projection to mercator and watch the endpoints closely...sometimes connections cluster and it's a bit hard seeing them connect or disconnect...(when connections start or end GeoXPlanet kicks off a background update)


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2008)

^will try those!no,no xplanet cmd is manually invoked ,just have the script placed in gnome-session-properties option. 
now after a reboot,it shows a pointer(a small circle) in my location),but no other changes though(no 15sec updates) .


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^will try those!no,no xplanet cmd is manually invoked ,just have the script placed in gnome-session-properties option.
> now after a reboot,it shows a pointer(a small circle) in my location),but no other changes though(no 15sec updates) .



http connections typically don't last long (and online lookups are notoriously error-prone, in my experience).  Try this:  find an ftp site you can browse to (*openbsd.org/ftp.html has a nice list of them) and click on one of the ftp links.  ftp connections have a much longer timeout than http, and other persistent connections (instant messengers, ssh, etc...) will give you an idea of how quickly GeoXPlanet does (or does not) respond to new connections.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2008)

well,the problem is,the wallpaper doesnot change/no plotting was seen. 

if I restart X,I can see the plot though.I think it is Nautilus File Manager(Desktop too) have some hand on this  (sry,for my poor English )
see for eg,below,the script is running fine,but xplanet doesnot change!

```
tcp        0      0        208.65.153.253:80       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0       129.128.5.191:21        ESTABLISHED

deleting 199.185.137.3
Generating image file: /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
XPLANET COMMAND:
/usr/bin/xplanet -num_times 1 -searchdir /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp -tmpdir /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp -marker_file Monitor_0_markerFile.txt -projection mercator -arc_file Monitor_0_arcFile.txt -latitude 9.9932 -longitude 76.5706 -geometry 800x600 -config /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/Monitor_0_xplanet.conf -output /home/prakash/Desktop/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png 
Setting wallpaper!
tcp        0      0        208.65.153.253:80       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0        129.128.5.191:21        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0        208.65.153.253:80       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0        129.128.5.191:21        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 59.xx.xx.xx      208.65.153.253:80       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0       129.128.5.191:21        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0        208.65.153.253:80       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0        129.128.5.191:21        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0        208.65.153.253:80       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0       129.128.5.191:21        ESTABLISHED
```


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

Got some free time, tried project again. again failed
here the log: *digit.wsnw.net/geoxplanet

Ubuntu 7.10,Gnome 2.20,Xplanet & Xplanet images installed.

*GeoXPlanet-0.4.2*


```
General]
DESKTOP=gnome
DEBUG=True
delay=15.0
useNetstat=True
defaultColor=0xFFFFFF
homeName=Home
homeLAT=19.8833
homeLON=76.7833
xplanetExe=/usr/bin/xplanet

[Display]
Xinerama=False
NumberOfDisplays=1
Monitor_0_geometry=1280x1024
Monitor_0_trace=True
Monitor_0_arcs=True
Monitor_0_projection=None
Monitor_0_titles=True
Monitor_0_titleType=port
Monitor_0_colors=False
Monitor_0_symbolsize=7
Monitor_0_showNations=False
Monitor_0_showCoast=False
Monitor_0_showStates=False
Monitor_0_nationColor=0x777777
Monitor_0_coastColor=0x002277
Monitor_0_stateColor=0x004400
Monitor_0_showClouds=False
Monitor_0_latitude=0.0
Monitor_0_longitude=0.0

[Database]
useDatabase=False
dbHost=
dbName=
dbUser=
dbPassword=
preferreddbmodule=
```


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^ That's the string format conversion bug that praka reported earlier.  I haven't released a fix for it yet, though I know what the problem is.  Look back a couple of posts where I posted a line that looks like this:

os.popen("mv %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s %s%stemp%simages%s%s%s.%s" % (

That's instructions on how to fix that bug, or you can wait a bit until I release 0.4.3   =)

Your GeoXPlanet.conf looks great, though you may wish to set Monitor_0_projection (projection of none draws earth in 3D, meaning you can't see everything at once (though it's great for closeups heh).  I prefer mercator projection, but there are tons others available.  Also, unless you want to be staring at the west coast of Africa you should copy homeLAT to Monitor_0_latitude and copy homeLON to Monitor_0_longitude (to center GeoXPlanet on your home location).  I'll set 0.4.3 to copy the homeLAT and homeLON values over by default.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to know,why the Geoxplanet doesnot change the directions(line drawn) although the script is reporting setting wallpaper every time.
I tried ftp ,still the *line*  doesnot change


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^ check to see if there is a triplet of images in GeoXPlanetDir/temp/images

Should be something to the effect of "Monitor_0_Output0.png", "Monitor_0_Output1.png", and "Output1.png" (or "Output0.png").  If those images are all the same, then something is triggering GeoXPlanet to update when it shouldn't be updating (or the images being generated aren't correct).  If they're different, then something is going wrong in the way GeoXPlanet is setting the background image.

PS - did you set Monitor_0_projection to something other than None?  Here's the list (and sample images) of each projection:

*cweiske.de/xplanet-projections/


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

I ran the GeoXPlanet but the homeLAT
homeLON values are wrong. will try & correct them.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6410/Screenshot.png


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^hostip.info doesn't have your ip address information.  You can add it manually, or you can jump over to *www.ip2location.com/ to get the information that way.

NOTE:
ip2location is a pay-for service, but when you visit the main page it gives you *your own* ip geolocation information, so you can check your homeLAT/homeLON there =)


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

Correct valued in GeoXPlanet.conf
now it looks like this
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6411/Screenshot.png
Do i live in africa, that too in the sea, maybe under water submarine


```
################################################
###  This file was generated by configGUI.py ###
################################################
[General]
DESKTOP=gnome
DEBUG=True
delay=15.0
useNetstat=True
defaultColor=0xFFFFFF
homeName=Home
homeLAT=26.917
homeLON=75.817 
xplanetExe=/usr/bin/xplanet

[Display]
Xinerama=False
NumberOfDisplays=1
Monitor_0_geometry=1280x1024
Monitor_0_trace=True
Monitor_0_arcs=True
Monitor_0_projection=None
Monitor_0_titles=True
Monitor_0_titleType=port
Monitor_0_colors=False
Monitor_0_symbolsize=7
Monitor_0_showNations=False
Monitor_0_showCoast=False
Monitor_0_showStates=False
Monitor_0_nationColor=0x777777
Monitor_0_coastColor=0x002277
Monitor_0_stateColor=0x004400
Monitor_0_showClouds=False
Monitor_0_latitude=0.0
Monitor_0_longitude=0.0

[Database]
useDatabase=False
dbHost=
dbName=
dbUser=
dbPassword=
preferreddbmodule=
```


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^

Change "Monitor_0_latitude" to the same value as homeLAT
Change "Monitor_0_longitude" to the same value as homeLON

You want it to look like this:

Monitor_0_latitude=26.917
Monitor_0_longitude=75.817


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

Now looks somewhat better but still not up to the mark.
1) the arc are more like lines, the projection(cuves) is missing.
2) instead of round, how about making it flat. it renders much better
3) Also label name of places
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6412/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^ set

Monitor_0_projection=mercator

and restart GeoXPlanet

As for naming places, I've got the files necessary, but I hadn't included them yet...heh.

You always seem to be a step ahead of me, man!

Praka123, any luck with it yet?  Did you check for those images in the temp/images directory?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

used Monitor_0_projection=rectangular
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/14523_l06gu/Screenshot.png
It looks good now

Nice work
My desktop looks cool now

Like Mission control

_Huston we got a problem, My Landing pads have jammed!_


> As for naming places, I've got the files necessary, but I hadn't included them yet...heh.



work fast


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> work fast



Aww man...it's gonna be like that, ehh?  hahaha

Look for city/country names around 0.4.5 or so...perhaps sooner (if I can find *more* GPL'd lists).  I need to get 0.4.3 out the door quickly, though, to fix the string conversion bug.  (and a Windows bug that causes GeoXPlanet to attempt to lookup the lat and long of "").

Sigh...ain't multiplatform fun?  heh


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

Again getting some errors.

```
gaurish@gaurish-desktop:~/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src$ ./GeoXPlanet.py 

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
        /home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
Found the config file!
Location of xplanet executable: /usr/bin/xplanet
Detecting environment settings...

Environment Variables:

        GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID:       Default
        WINDOWPATH:     7
        LESSOPEN:       | /usr/bin/lesspipe %s
        LOGNAME:        gaurish
        USER:   gaurish
        HOME:   /home/gaurish
        PATH:   /home/gaurish/mono-1.2.6/bin:/home/gaurish/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
        LD_LIBRARY_PATH:        /home/gaurish/mono-1.2.6/lib:
        SSH_AGENT_PID:  13163
        LANG:   en_IN
        TERM:   xterm
        SHELL:  /bin/bash
        XDG_SESSION_COOKIE:     c40f2813ebc3702ee4a12a0047a41500-1207076980.102190-501351592
        SESSION_MANAGER:        local/gaurish-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/13122
        SHLVL:  1
        DISPLAY:        :0.0
        WINDOWID:       52428882
        MANPATH:        /home/gaurish/mono-1.2.6/share/man:
        USERNAME:       gaurish
        GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION:   local
        COLORTERM:      gnome-terminal
        SSH_AUTH_SOCK:  /tmp/ssh-qsRHv13122/agent.13122
        GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET:   /tmp/keyring-VqVcT3/socket
        GDMSESSION:     gnome
        PKG_CONFIG_PATH:        /home/gaurish/mono-1.2.6/lib/pkgconfig:
        DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS:       unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-tBgG8JTipK,guid=946facb6ef5f464965da180047f28874
        _:      ./GeoXPlanet.py
        XAUTHORITY:     /home/gaurish/.Xauthority
        DESKTOP_SESSION:        gnome
        LESSCLOSE:      /usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s
        GNOME_KEYRING_PID:      13119
        OLDPWD: /home/gaurish
        GDM_LANG:       en_IN
        HISTCONTROL:    ignoreboth
        XDG_DATA_DIRS:  /usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/share/gdm/
        PWD:    /home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src
        DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID:
        GTK_RC_FILES:   /etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/gaurish/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
        LS_COLORS:      no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.flac=01;35:*.mp3=01;35:*.mpc=01;35:*.ogg=01;35:*.wav=01;35:


        Detecting Operating System:        linux2
        Detecting Desktop Environment:     gnome
        Detecting GeoXPlanet directory:    /home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2
Done detecting environment settings
Reading the config file options... Done reading the config file

tcp        0    506 192.168.1.3:39348       72.14.253.125:5222      ESTABLISHED

Starting Trace on 72.14.253.125
tcp   142176      0 192.168.1.3:42273       81.95.1.87:80           ESTABLISHED

Starting Trace on 81.95.1.87
tcp        0    535 192.168.1.3:52224       209.177.146.34:6667     ESTABLISHED

Starting Trace on 209.177.146.34
tcp        0    138 192.168.1.3:44409       64.12.25.77:5190        ESTABLISHED

Starting Trace on 64.12.25.77
tcp        0    460 192.168.1.3:43529       216.155.193.185:5050    ESTABLISHED

Starting Trace on 216.155.193.185
Performing lookup on 72.14.253.125
Performing lookup on 81.95.1.87
TRACE:  64.12.25.77 COMPLETE
Performing lookup on 209.177.146.34
TRACE:  216.155.193.185 COMPLETE
TRACE:  81.95.1.87 COMPLETE
TRACE:  209.177.146.34 COMPLETE
TRACE:  72.14.253.125 COMPLETE
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./GeoXPlanet.py", line 89, in <module>
    program.run(GUI)
  File "/home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 709, in run
    self.processList(self.getActiveConnections())
  File "/home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 484, in processList
    self.lookupIP(ip, port)
  File "/home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 431, in lookupIP
    page = urllib.urlopen("*api.hostip.info/get_html.php?ip=%s&position=true" % ipStr)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/urllib.py", line 82, in urlopen
    return opener.open(url)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/urllib.py", line 190, in open
    return getattr(self, name)(url)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/urllib.py", line 328, in open_http
    errcode, errmsg, headers = h.getreply()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/httplib.py", line 1195, in getreply
    response = self._conn.getresponse()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/httplib.py", line 924, in getresponse
    response.begin()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/httplib.py", line 385, in begin
    version, status, reason = self._read_status()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/httplib.py", line 343, in _read_status
    line = self.fp.readline()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/socket.py", line 331, in readline
    data = recv(1)
IOError: [Errno socket error] (110, 'Connection timed out')
gaurish@gaurish-desktop:~/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src$
```

Maybe this bug is caused by too many connections?
as previous, i was just browsing the forums, now i am doing lot of tasks
*
Output of netstat*

```
Active Internet connections (w/o servers)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38509 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:56322         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38681 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38680 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38634 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:36446 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:57935 cs25.msg.dcn.yahoo:mmcc ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38689 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38668 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:56312         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41655         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:36452 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41647         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:56316         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38682 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:37460 niven.freenode.net:ircd ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41638         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:32807 171.210-193-49.idc-:www ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:56328         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41643         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:55220 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41662         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:55227 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41663         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38635 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38510 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38687 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41665         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:36447 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41658         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41660         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38512 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38679 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41657         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      1 gaurish-desktop.l:38637 perfora.net:www         FIN_WAIT1  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38677 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38683 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:33056 badges1.del.vip.re1:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:52942 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41639         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41654         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:36437 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41656         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:36428 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41659         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:53452 po-in-f125.:xmpp-client ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38678 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:47377 64.12.25.77:aol         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0    920 gaurish-desktop.l:52940 cf-in-f99.google.co:www ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:55225 rsn.ipmart-forum.co:www TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38633 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38636 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
tcp        0      0 localhost:7634          localhost:41666         TIME_WAIT  
tcp        0    117 gaurish-desktop.l:46670 dm00042.lunarpages.:www FIN_WAIT1  
tcp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:38511 perfora.net:www         ESTABLISHED
udp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:40464 resolver2.opendn:domain ESTABLISHED
udp        0      0 gaurish-desktop.l:40466 resolver1.opendn:domain ESTABLISHED
```


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

some More  errors


```
tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:37630       64.12.201.40:5190       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:33385       72.14.253.125:5222      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:38901       74.125.19.103:80        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:50512       210.210.18.53:80        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:44044       202.144.75.95:80        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:38892       64.12.30.40:5190        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:44421       207.158.1.150:6667      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:54186       64.12.25.78:5190        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:39665       216.155.193.180:5050    ESTABLISHED

TRACE:  target = 207.158.1.150
        hop: "59.163.16.138"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.163.16.138" from cache
        hop: "207.45.213.153"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "207.45.213.153" from cache
        hop: "207.45.213.150"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "207.45.213.150" from cache
        hop: "205.171.205.29"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "205.171.205.29" from cache
        hop: "205.171.13.58"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "205.171.13.58" from cache
        hop: "63.149.192.186"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "63.149.192.186" from cache
        hop: "206.251.233.61"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "206.251.233.61" from cache
        hop: "207.158.1.150"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "207.158.1.150" from cache
TRACE:  target = 64.12.30.40
        hop: "59.95.160.1"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.95.160.1" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.10"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.10" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.10"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.10" from cache
        hop: "202.54.185.254"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "202.54.185.254" from cache
        hop: "59.163.16.138"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.163.16.138" from cache
        hop: "64.86.84.129"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.86.84.129" from cache
        hop: "216.6.86.17"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.6.86.17" from cache
        hop: "216.6.33.5"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.6.33.5" from cache
        hop: "66.185.150.105"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.150.105" from cache
        hop: "66.185.150.96"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.150.96" from cache
        hop: "66.185.153.58"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.153.58" from cache
        hop: "66.185.144.33"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.144.33" from cache
        hop: "66.185.148.222"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.148.222" from cache
        hop: "64.12.30.40"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.12.30.40" from cache
        hop: "64.12.30.40"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.12.30.40" from cache
TRACE:  target = 74.125.19.103
        hop: "59.95.160.1"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.95.160.1" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.22"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.22" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.22"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.22" from cache
        hop: "220.227.57.214"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "220.227.57.214" from cache
        hop: "62.216.145.229"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "62.216.145.229" from cache
        hop: "62.216.145.229"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "62.216.145.229" from cache
        hop: "195.66.226.125"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "195.66.226.125" from cache
        hop: "209.85.255.175"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "209.85.255.175" from cache
        hop: "72.14.236.216"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "72.14.236.216" from cache
        hop: "66.249.94.235"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.249.94.235" from cache
        hop: "209.85.252.166"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "209.85.252.166" from cache
        hop: "72.14.238.235"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "72.14.238.235" from cache
        hop: "72.14.238.136"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "72.14.238.136" from cache
        hop: "209.85.251.34"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "209.85.251.34" from cache
        hop: "209.85.251.94"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "209.85.251.94" from cache
        hop: "209.85.251.94"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "209.85.251.94" from cache
        hop: "74.125.19.103"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "74.125.19.103" from cache
TRACE:  target = 216.155.193.180
        hop: "59.95.160.1"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.95.160.1" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.22"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.22" from cache
        hop: "59.163.55.194"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.163.55.194" from cache
        hop: "64.86.5.5"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.86.5.5" from cache
        hop: "64.86.5.18"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.86.5.18" from cache
        hop: "216.6.51.21"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.6.51.21" from cache
        hop: "63.243.149.122"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "63.243.149.122" from cache
        hop: "216.115.108.5"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.115.108.5" from cache
        hop: "216.109.120.199"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.109.120.199" from cache
        hop: "216.155.193.180"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.155.193.180" from cache
        hop: "216.155.193.180"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.155.193.180" from cache
TRACE:  target = 202.144.75.95
        hop: "59.95.160.1"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.95.160.1" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.10"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.10" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.10"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.10" from cache
        hop: "218.248.250.205"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.250.205" from cache
        hop: "218.248.250.201"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.250.201" from cache
        hop: "218.248.249.33"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.249.33" from cache
        hop: "218.248.250.74"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.250.74" from cache
        hop: "218.248.250.86"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.250.86" from cache
        hop: "218.100.48.137"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.100.48.137" from cache
        hop: "221.135.101.61"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "221.135.101.61" from cache
        hop: "202.144.75.95"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "202.144.75.95" from cache
TRACE:  target = 64.12.201.40
        hop: "59.95.160.1"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.95.160.1" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.22"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.22" from cache
        hop: "59.163.55.198"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.163.55.198" from cache
        hop: "64.86.5.5"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.86.5.5" from cache
        hop: "216.6.51.21"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.6.51.21" from cache
        hop: "63.243.149.98"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "63.243.149.98" from cache
        hop: "66.185.152.103"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.152.103" from cache
        hop: "64.12.201.40"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.12.201.40" from cache
        hop: "64.12.201.40"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.12.201.40" from cache
TRACE:  target = 72.14.253.125
        hop: "59.95.160.1"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.95.160.1" from cache
        hop: "59.163.16.138"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.163.16.138" from cache
        hop: "209.85.130.6"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "209.85.130.6" from cache
        hop: "72.14.232.138"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "72.14.232.138" from cache
        hop: "216.239.46.211"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.239.46.211" from cache
        hop: "64.233.174.125"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.233.174.125" from cache
        hop: "209.85.251.129"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "209.85.251.129" from cache
        hop: "74.125.31.170"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "74.125.31.170" from cache
        hop: "72.14.253.125"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "72.14.253.125" from cache
        hop: "72.14.253.125"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "72.14.253.125" from cache
TRACE:  target = 64.12.25.78
        hop: "59.163.16.138"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.163.16.138" from cache
        hop: "64.86.84.129"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.86.84.129" from cache
        hop: "216.6.86.17"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.6.86.17" from cache
        hop: "216.6.33.5"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "216.6.33.5" from cache
        hop: "66.185.150.105"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.150.105" from cache
        hop: "66.185.150.96"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.150.96" from cache
        hop: "66.185.153.58"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.153.58" from cache
        hop: "66.185.144.33"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.144.33" from cache
        hop: "66.185.152.105"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "66.185.152.105" from cache
        hop: "64.12.25.78"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.12.25.78" from cache
        hop: "64.12.25.78"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "64.12.25.78" from cache
TRACE:  target = 210.210.18.53
        hop: "59.95.160.1"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "59.95.160.1" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.10"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.10" from cache
        hop: "218.248.255.10"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.255.10" from cache
        hop: "218.248.250.205"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.250.205" from cache
        hop: "218.248.250.201"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "218.248.250.201" from cache
        hop: "218.248.249.5"
TRACE:  Looking up tracepoint "218.248.249.5"
        hop: "218.248.249.10"
TRACE:  Looking up tracepoint "218.248.249.10"
        hop: "218.248.247.242"
TRACE:  Looking up tracepoint "218.248.247.242"
        hop: "218.248.251.26"
TRACE:  Looking up tracepoint "218.248.251.26"
        hop: "218.100.48.123"
TRACE:  Looking up tracepoint "218.100.48.123"
        hop: "124.7.127.22"
TRACE:  Looking up tracepoint "124.7.127.22"
        hop: "210.210.16.156"
TRACE:  Looking up tracepoint "210.210.16.156"
        hop: "210.210.18.53"
TRACE:  Adding tracepoint "210.210.18.53" from cache
tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:35148       210.210.18.53:443       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:37630       64.12.201.40:5190       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:33385       72.14.253.125:5222      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:38901       74.125.19.103:80        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:50512       210.210.18.53:80        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:35150       210.210.18.53:443       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:38892       64.12.30.40:5190        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:44421       207.158.1.150:6667      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:54186       64.12.25.78:5190        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:39665       216.155.193.180:5050    ESTABLISHED

tcp6       0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.:35153 ::ffff:210.210.18.5:443 ESTABLISHED

Starting Trace on 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./GeoXPlanet.py", line 89, in <module>
    program.run(GUI)
  File "/home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 709, in run
    self.processList(self.getActiveConnections())
  File "/home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 391, in getActiveConnections
    self.trace(ipAddy, ipPort)
  File "/home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/controller.py", line 503, in trace
    current = self.traceroute(ip, port)
  File "/home/gaurish/file:/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/trace.py", line 35, in __init__
    self.ipPort = int(ipPort)
ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''
```


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 2, 2008)

The timeout issue is bound to happen from time to time with online lookups.  I started testing a release using a SQLite MaxMind lat/long db that I built 2 days ago, which will negate online lookups, but will require SQLite ("apt-get install sqlite" for python 2.5, "apt-get install sqlite python2.4-sqlite" for python 2.4), but even with tar.bz2 compression the GeoXPlanet release is going to be over 30MB (which might be a problem for people with slower internet connections).  I also want to double check with MaxMind that releasing their product is legal for GPL'd projects.



gary4gar said:


> some More  errors
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Interesting...that's the same bug that hit Windows yesterday.

I apologize for not getting 0.4.3 out yesterday...I got home from work and passed out, as I'd been awake for nearly 40 hours at that point.  I intended to get 0.4.3 out yesterday, but as it stands it'll be more likely to happen tonight.

Again, my apologies...and thanks everyone for reporting as much as you have...you're really helping me improve the quality of GeoXPlanet  =)


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 3, 2008)

0.4.3 is in the queue, I haven't released because I still need to check the MaxMind license to fully ensure it's legal for me to redistribute their GeoLiteCity database data.  The new engine will run SQLite or PostgreSQL (online lookups if preferred, though SQLite is a much more accurate and powerful system), and using SQLite will only require one additional command for Ubuntu/Debian users ("apt-get install sqlite3" for Python 2.5 users and "apt-get install python2.4-sqlite sqlite3" for Python 2.4 users).  The rest (sqlite config/setup/etc...) is handled by GeoXPlanet automatically.

No more timeouts =)

I'll likely release 0.4.3 in the morning when I've had a chance to contact MaxMind...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

@rocket:you should've tested this yourself in some debian based distros..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 3, 2008)

^He needs testers to do that, he said he was running gentoo.
Thats where you guys come in 

Btw, dude rocket, why dont you make a blog abt GeoXPlanet.
And posts all updates/problems/fiex there.
Easier to track that way than in a thread IMO.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes!I exactly wanted to say that he should test this in Gnome Desktop


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2008)

would be more than happy to test it on Ubuntu GG 64 bit. But the problem is I do not quite understand what it does. 



> GeoXPlanet is a program that integrates geolocation technology and xplanet. View the earth, with a geographic plot of the computers you've connected to, directly on your desktop background in near real-time



Does it show the location of the servers of whatever I'm communicating to on the Internet. I'd appreciate a bit more in the description. I have a data cap so how much data transfer will the application require once it is installed. If there is any data transferred at all.  I have downloaded it now and reading through the readme so Ill see if I can install it and then give you whatever I come up with .



> rocket357@desktop:~/GeoXPlanet-(version)$ chmod 700 GeoXPlanet.py



As per Readme file this is the instructions. The file is not in the folder but rather in the ~/GeoXPlanet-(version)/src folder. Just pointing out random stuff I come across .



> rocket357@desktop:~/GeoXPlanet-(version)$ ./GeoXPlanet.py


On running the command shown above I get the popup which indicates that it couldn't find my longitude and Latitude and for me to go to www.hostip.info to enter it or I could enter in the configuration tool. The Ok or close button on the popup don't seem to work for me . Although the close icon on the title bar works fine .

I think I need instructions on how to install this I think After I saved the Latitude and Longitude and ran the following i get the below error / code and DEBUG is set to TRUE in the conf file. Ok so I downloaded xplanet and then ran a ./configure and then a make and make install. After that I don't have any idea how to get this working os I think thats the problem . I tried running GeoXPlanet and set the location for the xplanet file in the config tool and I got the below error. 


```
biju@Venom:~/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src$ ./GeoXPlanet.py 

GeoXPlanet contains GPL code/files from the following sources:

clouds.py and controller.py now contain code from:
download_clouds.py ver. 1.1
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net//Extras/download_clouds.py
(C) 2004 Michal Pasternak <michal@pasternak.w.lub.pl>
This file has been modified by rocket357 for use in GeoXPlanet.

arcFiles directory: (boundaries_c, coast_c, and states_c)
Taken from: 
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/boundaries_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/coast_c.gz
*xplanet.sourceforge.net/Extras/states_c.gz
These files are only used when GeoXPlanet.conf is set
with any of the following set to "True":
showNations, showCoast, and showStates

These files are, to the best of the author's knowledge,
GPL'd source.  If you know that this is not the case, please
contact: rocket357 (at) users (dot) sourceforge (dot) net
so the files can be removed from distribution.

Looking for the GeoXPlanet.conf file:
        /home/biju/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src/GeoXPlanet.conf...
Found the config file!
Location of xplanet executable: /home/biju/xplanet-1.2.0/src/xplanet
Detecting environment settings...
        Detecting Operating System:        linux2
        Detecting Desktop Environment:     gnome
        Detecting GeoXPlanet directory:    /home/biju/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2
Done detecting environment settings
Reading the config file options... Done reading the config file

Performing lookup on 216.165.191.52
Generating image file: /home/biju/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: /home/biju/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/biju/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/local/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in

XPLANET ERROR: /home/biju/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /home/biju/.xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: /usr/local/share/xplanet/arcs

XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't load arc file Monitor_0_arcFile.txt

Setting wallpaper!
An error has occurred: "not all arguments converted during string formatting"
If you need assistance, please set DEBUG=True in GeoXPlanet.conf
and re-run the script.  Mail the output to rocket357@users.sourceforge.net
biju@Venom:~/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/src$
```


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^he will release a bug fix version someday  or just go through @rocket's reply to my queries in this thread


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 3, 2008)

Guys, hey...0.4.3 is sitting at the door waiting to come out.  Thanks everyone for helping out with this project, by the way.  I really appreciate it!

Testing on Debian/Gnome...sure.  I'll upload screenshots tonight, along with whatever I find.  I don't really have the hardware for it, but I can vmware some images around my network, perhaps.

As for data transfer requirements, GeoXPlanet can use online lookups or it can use the MaxMind GeoLiteCity data set (*www.maxmind.com) so it doesn't require any data transfer (aside from the initial requirement...which is somewhat steep).  Online lookups will require, well, data transfer online (to/from hostip.info), so that really depends on how often you create/break connections (though I will say that GeoXPlanet aggressively caches lookups so it doesn't have to look up the same ip twice in any session).



FilledVoid said:


> ```
> Generating image file: /home/biju/GeoXPlanet-0.4.2/temp/images/Monitor_0_Output1.png
> XPLANET ERROR: Warning: Can't find Monitor_0_arcFile.txt in
> 
> ...



You have arcs turned off in your config, and I haven't released a fix to check for that setting in the xplanet config generation step.  The simplest workaround would be to set Monitor_0_arcs=True in your GeoXPlanet.conf until I can get 0.4.3 out the door.



			
				FilledVoid said:
			
		

> Does it show the location of the servers of whatever I'm communicating to on the Internet



GeoXPlanet is a program that uses xplanet to dynamically generate a desktop background for you.  It determines what active internet connections you have running, runs those through a geolocation service, then generates a marker file (and optionally, an arc file) that xplanet can understand and runs xplanet to generate a desktop background that has planet earth with the *physical* locations of the connection endpoints plotted out.  It does this in "near-real time", i.e. it updates the desktop background *roughly* every 15 seconds (faster if you set your config for it, and you have the hardware to handle it) with a completely new marker file/arc file (meaning it re-reads that information each time).  Again, the actual lookup is cached, so it's not a big hit on your network unless you're going absolutely nuts with torrent downloads (or the like).


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK  waiting.as the drawing of lines(with IP) hadnt worked with previous versions.only if I restarted gdm and re-login can I see some line(single line) drawn.
also,my resolution is very low : 800x600@85Hz. do look at this problem  best of Luck for your project!


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> OK  waiting.as the drawing of lines(with IP) hadnt worked with previous versions.only if I restarted gdm and re-login can I see some line(single line) drawn.
> also,my resolution is very low : 800x600@85Hz. do look at this problem  best of Luck for your project!



The single line deal...what projection are you using?  And is that single line going to the west coast of Africa (i.e. lat/long: 0, 0)?  It's possible the lookups aren't working (causing the entire set to point to one spot near Africa), or it's possible that you've got Monitor_0_projection=None set and it's just not showing the earth in it's entirety.  I've noticed that California, USA seems to be a hotspot for sites, and I get a strange "single line" for like 4-5 connections.  This isn't a bug...those sites are all literally in the same place!  But if that's ALL you see, it's likely some other problem...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^whatever projection I try,it isnt working,currently
Monitor_0_projection=mercator

unlike @gary's screenshot with multiple lines drawn,in my Debian GNome-2.22,the plots are not seen.if I restart X I can see the background with that line connecting to different parts,for eg;I tried ftp`ing a japan server and the line was seen after I re-login,restarting gdm.
Is there any dependencies missing 

the plottings are not shown on real time.it is some Gnome issue may be.
although the terminal shows "setting wallpaper" every 15sec or so


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2008)

> You have arcs turned off in your config, and I haven't released a fix to check for that setting in the xplanet config generation step. The simplest workaround would be to set Monitor_0_arcs=True in your GeoXPlanet.conf until I can get 0.4.3 out the door.



Done . And now it works like a charm . Now a couple of questions.
The traces on the map go out of bounds or in other words off the map. How can I get this to work with a full map on the screen . Is that mode available in configgui I'm using the template called rocket357. So in other words it works fine for me on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 64 bit  . Once Prakash writes me a hardy heron DVD  I'll try it out there too!


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 3, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Done . And now it works like a charm . Now a couple of questions.
> The traces on the map go out of bounds or in other words off the map. How can I get this to work with a full map on the screen . Is that mode available in configgui I'm using the template called rocket357. So in other words it works fine for me on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 64 bit  . Once Prakash writes me a hardy heron DVD  I'll try it out there too!



Monitor_0_projection=mercator

is the setting you need in your GeoXPlanet.conf file (in the src dir).  Rectangular works, too, and I linked a site with screenshots of the different values a few posts back...*cweiske.de/xplanet-projections/

The templates aren't working yet (doh?).  That's a feature I'm currently working on (the rocket357 template is pretty sweet, but I haven't had a chance to get it working since 0.4.x uses a different architecture than the 0.3.x series).  I'm planning on having that out soon (Am I starting to sound like a broken record?  hahaha).  Templates (at least some of them) require ImageMagick, and they sometimes bomb out with strange colorations and "incorrect data checks" on the image files.  Having it set right now won't hurt, though...

Praka:  I'm not sure what's going on with your setup.  I'll set up that Debian/Gnome vmware image and see what I can come up with.  My sincerest apologies for not being able to help you yet...but know that I haven't forgotten about you!  Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2008)

Heh thanks for the response. Is it possible to get it as a Window also? Just curious .


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 3, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Heh thanks for the response. Is it possible to get it as a Window also? Just curious .



Umm, possibly...let me look into that =)

Ok, I went ahead and uploaded GeoXPlanet-0.4.3 (without the MaxMind data).  It should be available shortly.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2008)

> Umm, possibly...let me look into that =)


Thank you  . I'm using this at the moment and it definitely looks quite interesting I must say 

*img360.imageshack.us/img360/9481/screenshotul0.th.png


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

Few changes i would like to Suggest regarding look and feel.

1) Change the Map type to Political
It looks much better, as its easy to identify Countries
View attachment 1721

2) Currently Alaska region in North America is shown in the Right, by this North America is splited into two parts. which creates confusion


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 4, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Few changes i would like to Suggest regarding look and feel.
> 
> 1) Change the Map type to Political
> It looks much better, as its easy to identify Countries
> ...



You can overwrite temp/images/earth.jpg with whatever file you wish, and it will be used to draw the background (see *xplanet.sourceforge.net/maps.php for a nice listing of maps).  The North America split, though, I believe is caused by having your Monitor_0_latitude/longitude set to your home (which will center the map on your home location).  Try setting those back to 0.0 and see if that fixes it.

Also, if you want to identify countries better, you can set Monitor_0_showNations=True.  This will outline all of the countries (though it won't color them in or label them)


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

I set Monitor_0_latitude/longitude =0 but now the arc is broken
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6493/Screenshot.png

*[update]*
Messed a little more with  GeoXPlanet
changed the Color of Arcs from white to Green & purple.
It looks much better now, IMO this should be default

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6494/Screenshot.png


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 4, 2008)

I've seen quite a few images cropping up where traceroutes are resulting in a "hop" being placed off the coast of Africa.  I'll dig into this tonight (after my Debian/Gnome testing) and see if I can figure out a cause.

Screenshots look good, guys...let me know if any other major issues creep up.

Praka123: what *exact* version of Linux/Gnome are you using?  (i.e. Ubuntu i386 7.04 Gnome 2.22)  I'm going to attempt to set up a vmware image that resembles your setup as closely as possible when I test it tonight.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 4, 2008)

Not sure if this will help but I am using Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) 64 bit with Gnome 2.20.1 . However I think Prakash recently upgrade gnome to the latest which should be 2.22?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am using Debian Sid with Gnome-2.22 (Ubuntu hardy will be fine to test)


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

```
self.ipPort = int(ipPort)
ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''
```

This error is because of IPv6 connections, as naming in IPv6 is not on base 10 as we used to do in IPv4.
 Example of a Ipv6 address _2001:0db8:3c4d:0015:0000:0000:abcd:ef12_. hence a integer data type is not suited here.
Do investigate further


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 4, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ```
> self.ipPort = int(ipPort)
> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''
> ```
> ...



Ahh, I see.  Thanks for pointing this out.  I completely disable ipv6 on most of my machines, so I wouldn't have thought to check this.

Thanks!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

No Problems buddy!
I am glad I helped you, atleast now I am of some use

People around me say i am useless

_Useless Software tester_


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 4, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> People around me say i am useless
> 
> _Useless Software tester_



I don't see how that's possible (that people would say that), though many "computer people" are highly misunderstood  =)

Praka123:

I'm upgrading on of my vmware images from etch to sid right now.  I'll post more as I get the testing done.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 5, 2008)

Obligatory MaxMind notice:

"This product (GeoXPlanet) includes GeoLite data created by MaxMind, available from
*maxmind.com/"

I got a response from MaxMind today.  It seems the company determined that the vagueness of the GeoLiteCity database license (at least what I interpreted as vagueness) did not restrict me from redistributing their dataset in modified format (i.e. imported into a SQLite binary file), and there are no "export restrictions" against their dataset.

GeoXPlanet-0.4.3-SQLite-Maxmind will be out soon.

@praka123:  The vmware image upgrade last night got interrupted.  I'll try it again tonight (or more likely just download/install Debian Sid to begin with) and attempt to replicate the issues you've posted about.

Edit: The test (using Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Hardy Heron) went well, though I do see what's going on.  The auto-launch (via Sessions) kept returning [0,0] for all connection lat/longs, giving a single line to (you guessed it) the west coast of Africa.  I'll dig into it and see what's up (path issue, perhaps?) and put this fix in 0.4.4.  As usual, thanks for reporting the problem, praka123...

Edit #2:  The [0,0] failures during the initial test were due to using incorrect settings for the sqlite db.  I switched to online (hostip.info) lookups, and everything is working.  Instead of putting "/path/to/GeoXPlanet-0.4.3/src/GeoXPlanet.py" in your Session setting, put "xterm -e /path/to/GeoXPlanet-0.4.3/src/GeoXPlanet.py" in there and relog.  That will bring up an xterm so you can see GeoXPlanet's output while it's running from Session.  If it crashes, let me know.

Edit #3:  The GeoXPlanetDB.py file has been modified.  It seems that when you start GeoXPlanet manually, the path to find the SQLite db file is correct, but when launching it via "Sessions", the path is incorrect.  Fix will be included in 0.4.4 (Though none of this helps with the problem you're currently having, praka123).  I'm still investigating.


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 13, 2008)

0.4.5 is out.

Changes:
1) xfce support is experimental
2) radius option added (thanks FraGGod)
3) reverse DNS lookups added (thanks again, FraGGod)
4) heavy restructure of the config (suggestion by Markus)
5) minor bugfixes

If any of you guys test it out again (particularly gnome and xfce), let me know how it goes...

Thanks!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 13, 2008)

How about using some CVS?

its better than downloading tarballs everytime.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 13, 2008)

yep.gonna try now  will report back


----------



## rocket357 (Apr 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> How about using some CVS?
> 
> its better than downloading tarballs everytime.



Why bother with CVS/SVN for a project that literally has one developer?  CVS and SVN are excellent at keeping track of changes (and who made them) so it's easier to work together as a team.  Sure, on the client side it lets you update *just the files* that have been updated, but I maintain a per-file changelog (which soon hopefully will be integrated into a single changelog).

And besides, you're going to download everything uncompressed via CVS/SVN, so it'll actually take longer to download it all.  (at least the first time)

That said, if I get another developer on the team (my other "dev" is more of an idea generator and tester...though he knows MySQL much better than I do haha), I'll probably go with SVN.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 13, 2008)

CVS saves brandwidth & helps you revert back to changes.

i am saying of using a CVS+HTTP downloads


----------

